# January 2016 Challenge, Slow Cooking



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

As I sit here in the middle of the desert of the South West United States,

it's chilly and snowing and my mind wanders to slow cooked dishes

that warm the body and soul.

Soups, Stews, Braised Meats and Vegetables, huge pots of Chili

Basically what we're talking about here is,

foods left to cook for a long time,

be it on the back burner of your stovetop

or in a Slow Cooker aka Crock Pot[emoji]174[/emoji].





  








crock pot.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015








(I own this model)

This is an old-is-new cooking trend, especially cozy now in the Northern hemisphere;

a way to make a cheaper cut of meat or those gnarly bits of leftover this-or-that, delicious.

I saw a recipe the other day for some sort of dessert,

can't remember what it was,

but it was made in a Slow Cooker, REALLY, I mean

*COME ON MAN!*

That lingering aroma wafting through the house,

it's even been known to keep me up at night,

as I've left the Crock going _for more_ than a day.

This is my favorite time of the year to cook!

I'm a visual type of individual; I like to see photos, especially of scrumptious dishes.

So if you can, please, include some pictures of your creation.

I love 'food-porn' /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif

*HA!*

And you thought I was going to call for SPAM[emoji]174[/emoji], Glorious SPAM[emoji]174[/emoji]!

HEY!

A Slow Cooker Spam[emoji]174[/emoji] dish, Hmmm, now _there's _a challenge @teamfat
Let's get cookin' everyone​​



  








get your happy on.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015






And Have A Great Time Doing It Too!​


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Excellent! I already have several things in mind. Maybe as a starter I'll post some pics of the blackeye peas and ham hocks I'm planning for this Sunday's Fill The Pot dish.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

mjb, I'd like to see that

I have two leftover Ham bones,

and I was thinkin' Bean Pot, 

Let's Go!


----------



## homecookedhappiness (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh, I have just the think in mind. My wife doesn't eat beef, so I'll have to do it next week while she's out of town. I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Good timing, I have 200 pounds of beef arriving next Wed.! Thinking my garlic and scallion stuffed pot roast with mushrooms, potato, carrots roasted with the meat. I use the oven to slow cook at 275 for 3-4 hours.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@homecookproject can't wait to see what you put on the table

@MaryB I'm always up for a roast /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

It was brought to my attention that October 2014's Challenge was Stew
[thread="82360"]October 2014 Challenge Stew [/thread]
It might be a good thing, as my girl Martha likes to say, to state

that this month, let's go with the cooking technique of Slow Cooking,

be it in the oven, on the cook top, Crock Pot[emoji]174[/emoji], on the BBQ, the Imu





  








hawaiian imu.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015








(have you ever had Kalua Turkey? MMM)

heck, even Sous Vide is a way of slow cooking, I saw a recipe that took 96 hours!

In other words, a dish that takes a long period of time to cook, roast, braise, simmer, smoke;

that covers a pretty broad range.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

In addition to the beans I'll do tomorrow, I have another idea to tie in arepas, beef and this month's theme. Should be fun.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I scored a $5 off chuck roast the other day so I let it hang out on a rack in the ice box and gathered my root vegetables and made stew today.  Chuck dusted in well seasoned whole wheat flour and browned in bacon drippin's and olive oil, onion, carrot, celery, garlic, golden beet, parsnip, potatoes, fresh bay leaf, thyme, parsley, red wine, vegetable and beef stock.  Oh and a dried chili.  Seasoned with smoked salt, and freshly cracked pepper - what an amazing flavor after being in the dutch oven for hours - very good with biscuits.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Mike9 whole wheat flour rather than AP for dredging, how does this effect the dish?

AND fresh bay leaves, WOW, that's fantastic, do you have a laurel tree? I have never used fresh before.

Any photos of that pot-o-goodness?

How long was it in the oven?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat will your dish include those beans as well?

I LOVE beans (DH does not, oh well),

I have some Black Beans I really need to cook off,

but I just haven't had the time


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Does my slow cooked turkey count?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Mike9 whole wheat flour rather than AP for dredging, how does this effect the dish?
> 
> AND fresh bay leaves, WOW, that's fantastic, do you have a laurel tree? I have never used fresh before.
> 
> ...


Yes we received a laurel tree as a gift last summer - it's growing every which way - LOL. Wasn't in the oven it was on the range - I use less gas that way. I'll get a pic of the left overs tomorrow - their in between the back doors at the moment. We also brought thyme, parsley and kale in doors for he winter - so far - so good.

Yeah I moved to whole wheat flour last year and so far for things like dredging and roux it's been fine. I had to get into a fresh bag of unbleached whole wheat today and it was OK. I also have self rising corn flower if I need I'll have to check that out before the big cook feast for the birthday party in a few weeks.

I'm making a wild boar and venison stew with biscuits [and a large chicken for the non believers.] [there's always a few + I'm considerate that way]


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Sure gonna heat up the 'Q... What's a little bit of snow when it comes to BBQing?


----------



## penguinette-de (Dec 12, 2014)

Now that's a wink of destiny. The slow-cooker is one of the clearly underused "toys" in our kitchen!


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

I found it, last time I used a crock pot 1,5 year ago...





  








IMAG1317.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 3, 2015


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

We had a very nice Bottom round for New Years day dinner. About 5lbs reduced for quick sale in the meat dept so a $22 cut turned into a $11 cut. 

Light rub of veg oil then coarse sea salt and black pepper only on all sides, into a smoking skillet for 2 minutes per side and then a 450deg convection roast oven for 15 minutes. Reduced heat to 225 and used the same time formula I've used for Prime rib for the last 35 years. I've mentioned it before but for the sake of the thread theme......that 10 minutes per pound at 225 and reduce to 140 (actually changed ovens and moved things to the Advantium for this step) for 3.5 hours then back to the Profile convection on hold for the remaining hour or so. Normally, in my pro kitchen I would've had a nice 'sham to use and the temps are a bit different as well as the times plus you don't have to change ovens at all but.....I'm not dropping 5 grand just to have a roast a couple times a year. Not yet at least but that level of senility might not be that far around the corner. Anyhow......I've done this whole complete set of procedures in a Vulcan, Blodget, Southbend or GE Monogram/Profile oven a couple dozen times and had a perfect rare.

The meal was served with fresh made mashed taters(skin on but scrubbed with a green scrubby), sweet corn, broccoli and cheese sauce and some of the best lightly seasoned gravy I've been able to get from drippings in a long while. Sadly the holiday meals haven't been good for the diet so I just had beef, Broccoli (-minus cheese sauce), a scant amount of gravy and some corn. 

No pics but maybe I can take a pic of the remaining roast. It's been food-saved and actually looks very good in the sealed bag. At least you get a mouth-watering picture of the rare. Doing the German style ribs for our next meal. We do this one often but it's the DW and DD's favorite so if they're happy, I'm happy!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

butzy said:


> Does my slow cooked turkey count?


SURE!

I love turkey anyway you want to give it to me, especially if I didn't have to cook it, nor clean everything up.





  








thumbsup.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 3, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

GeneMachine said:


> Sure gonna heat up the 'Q... What's a little bit of snow when it comes to BBQing?





penguinette-de said:


> Now that's a wink of destiny. The slow-cooker is one of the clearly underused "toys" in our kitchen!


HMMM,





  








what was I thinking.png




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 3, 2015








Dualing SO's perhaps?

Now that would be fun!

Love the 'Q

and I too should pull out my Crock Pot,

I know it's around here somewhere...

but yes PD, I agree, a most neglected piece of equipment, with some many uses indeed!

Like on the sweet, rather than savory side of the house, eh?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Jarmo said:


> I found it, last time I used a crock pot 1,5 year ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see what comes out of that baby!

Fire it up!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@oldschool1982 I use my Food Saver ALOT!!





  








Kalua Pig Packages 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 3, 2015








I made Kalua Pork in the oven for my Mother

Portioned it off

Vacuum sealed the lot

Frozen them

and took them out to her in California

at Thanksgiving.

"Merry Giving"


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Mike9 said:


> ...
> I'm making a wild boar and venison stew with biscuits [and a large chicken for the non believers.] [there's always a few + I'm considerate that way]


Had some Wild Boar Chili at this great place in Montana last year, YUM!

... and how sweet of you to think of the palates of others!

That's real ALOHA!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Due to my meager Fill the Pot efforts I use a slow cooker at least once I week. I was quite happy when I got to go from an ancient 3 quart to a more modern 6 quart unit. I'll be posting a dish tomorrow involving it.

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Good evening all! It's snowing here in Boston. I usually like to slow roast my lamb shank, but for this challenge, I decided to do a braise in a porter beer. Then, I had the idea of straining the braising liquid and using it in a mole...

I don't own or want to own a slow cooker, so this is all stovetop and oven. The beer was Berkshire Brewing Company's Coffee Porter and the chocolate was a oaxacan stone ground chocolate with guajillo chile by Taza chocolate. I had this leftover from holiday things. All local stuff for me.





  








DSC_1181.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 4, 2015











  








DSC_1191.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 4, 2015












  








DSC_1183.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 4, 2015











  








DSC_1184.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 4, 2015












  








DSC_1195.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 4, 2015











  








DSC_1205.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 4, 2015












  








DSC_1200.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 4, 2015








There's no tomato, so all that red color is from chiles. What can I say? I like it hot hot hot!


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm going to have to go all Jewish on this one and cook a 48 hour slow cooked cholent.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@MillionsKnives

_OH MY GAWD !!!_

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!

... you had me at Lamb shank, :drool:

Now, even that beer sounds like something that I could get behind too !


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@dantech what is cholent?


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @dantech
> what is cholent?


@kaneohegirlinaz it's a traditional Ashkenazi Jewish Dish. It's a slow cooked stew consisting of (generally) red meat, various beans, barley, potatoes, and the seasoning often varies but it's normally something along the line of paprika, cumin, bbq sauce, red onion, garlic, salt, pepper. I sometimes put a bit of cola in there and it caramelizes beautifully.

Jews don't cook on the Sabbath (starts on Friday night, and ends on Saturday night) So this is a dish most families will start cooking on Thursday night because they won't have time on Friday with work. And it cooks all the way to Saturday lunch. It's great. This is the one I made last week.





  








IMG_20141204_150536.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 4, 2015


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Read that Slow Cooking is the challenge while this stew was on the stove. Pork, squash & chili stew.

Chunks of pork shoulder rubbed with lots of garlic, fresh ground coriander, roasted cumin, salt and pepper chilled for several hours, then browned.

Sauce made of toasted guajillo and chilis de arbol, soaked in hot water & combined in a blender with lots of garlic and a large onion. Add to pot with another (sauteed) onion and more garlic and reduce.

Return the pork to pot with a cup or so of beer or ale and a quart of chicken stock. Simmer over very low heat until the pork is fork tender 3- 3.5 hours.

Roast chunks of squash in a touch of olive oil and just a little bit of salt. (The sauce in my pot was already pretty salty after 3.5 hours on the stove.) Don't let the squash get too mushy, then add it to the pot.

Serve with toasted pepitas and pickled red onions.

Reminder/disclaimer: I have a terrible, terrible camera.





  








IMG_20150103_203750.jpg




__
chicagoterry


__
Jan 4, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

dantech said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> > @dantech
> ...


and you see, I'm Hawaiian and did not know too much about the Jewish community,

Mahalo, thank you dan, that dish looks wonderful

it's a good thing to learn something new every day, right?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@ChicagoTerry what type of squash did you use?

I've never pair pork and squash before, this seems like

quite the Spanish influenced dish, yes?


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I used butternut squash because a butternut squash was the oldest squash I had hanging around my kitchen. I bought a couple of different kinds of squashes last time they were dirt cheap at my neighborhood's Mexican fruit market, which is also where I got the chilis. Big bags of them, so I'll be eating this stew or variations thereof all winter, I think.

Kabocha or pumpkin would work, too.

There are lots of variations on pork/squash/chili stews. They are Mexican/Southwestern rather than Spanish. They all use one or another type of Mexican chilis. And, chilis and squash are both "new world" foods that are indigenous to the Americas.

Some recipes use dried anchos, some use fresh poblanos. There are also quite a few variations that use pumpkin.

The recipe that I started with came from Epicurious/Bon Appetit but I tweaked it quite a bit.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@ChicagoTerry, mmm, you got my brain moving, pork a hard skinned squash and fresh poblanos...I'll look for that recipe


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

> It's a slow cooked stew consisting of (generally) red meat, various beans, barley, potatoes, and the seasoning often varies but it's normally something along the line of paprika, cumin, bbq sauce, red onion, garlic, salt, pepper. I sometimes put a bit of cola in there and it caramelizes beautifully.


Oy! BBQ sauce and cola in cholent- a new tradition, but be sure! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Gotta love it. We are an adaptable people.

I'll have to give this month's challenge some thought. My slow cooker is a Breville with a cast aluminum, non-stick insert. I can brown meat in it on the stove-top without having to use a separate pan. It has shortcomings (the lid slips askew easily) but it works fine for me.





  








71D4O0GagpL._SL1500_.jpg




__
mezzaluna


__
Jan 4, 2015


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't have a slow cooker, but I can cook slow, or is it:I can slow-cook?
Struggling with my internet, so pictures and descriptions will follow soon (I hope)


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

My Sister brought me a really nice black bear roast, thinking Cacciatore


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

EverydayGourmet said:


> My Sister brought me a really nice black bear roast, thinking Cacciatore


Nice read up on bear if you've never cooked with it. It needs to be a minimum of 170 degrees. They can carry trichinosis so cooking well is essential. Enjoy it it really is good eating meat.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks @Mike9, appreciate your concern. Plan to cook well in excess of the 170 and let the roast steart to break down similar to pulled pork.

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Spicy chicken and basmati rice.





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








8.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 6, 2015


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

Not a crock pot, but slow cooked some lamb at 200F for 8 hours and held at 155 for another 8. Came out tender and juicy, my bear claws pulled right through it! Little Spicy Lamb Barbacoa tacos to warm my bones after shoveling snow this morning.





  








Lamb.JPG




__
nate


__
Jan 6, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@Jarmo that looks so good! What's your secret on the perfect basmati rice? I went to the trouble of going to a very authentic market and getting the good stuff but I find that I always cook it too long and not al dente enough.

@Nate that looks perfect, what cut of lamb is that? And what spices did you use?

I'm slow cooking right now, I'll have pics up soon!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

butzy said:


> I don't have a slow cooker, but I can cook slow, or is it:I can slow-cook?
> Struggling with my internet, so pictures and descriptions will follow soon (I hope)


Can't wait butzy!

I'm sure that it will be something fantastic


EverydayGourmet said:


> My Sister brought me a really nice black bear roast, thinking Cacciatore


EDG, I've never had Bear meat before, can you describe the flavor profile?


Jarmo said:


> Spicy chicken and basmati rice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jarmo, would you put that dish in the Indian or Thai culinary category?

What was it that made it spicy?

Could you post up your recipe for all of us to pinch?

Oh and btw, I'll take that, yes please!

Beautiful!


Nate said:


> Not a crock pot, but slow cooked some lamb at 200F for 8 hours and held at 155 for another 8. Came out tender and juicy, my bear claws pulled right through it! Little Spicy Lamb Barbacoa tacos to warm my bones after shoveling snow this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! Welcome to ChefTalk Nate!

I never thought to slow roast a boneless leg of lamb,

and then in a taco, YEAH BABY!

What sort of liquid did you use?

Then too, holding the meat at 155º is not something

a residential oven could do, mine only goes as low as 170º.

Gotta get me a pair of those 'bear claws' for

shredding my Oven Kalua Pork, much more efficient

then using two forks, or your hands for that matter.


Koukouvagia said:


> I'm slow cooking right now, I'll have pics up soon!


And you Miss KK, what have you got in store for all of us? I'm excited!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Guys,

Any means of Slow Cooking is what we're looking for this month,

a Crock Pot[emoji]174[/emoji] is not a prereq here.

I'm really hoping that @dcarch throw his/her hat

into the ring with some sous vide and gorgeous plating.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I made a huge oops





  








047.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 7, 2015








I took the single bone from our

New Year's Day feast





  








005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 7, 2015








and some REALLY tough brisket

that I brought home from lunch out

at this small restaurant in Northern

Arizona...

Thinking that I could coax out a nice

Beef and Veggie soup from the lot

NOPE!!!

It was so flat and boring, I threw it out.

Not every attempt is a winner, right?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Not every attempt is a winner, right?


Indeed. It is nice, though, that some folks who make an attempt at something new are willing to share the failure on Cheftalk and are willing to try again with the support of all these great people here.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

What happened to your soup @kaneohegirlinaz? How did it turn out badly? I too took the bone from out NYE standing rib roast and made it into stock and it came out really well.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya know @teamfat I feel that sharing in cooking should be about every aspect,

good, bad, ugly or anything else in between.

If we don't talk about our shortcomings, how will we learn from others, such as

in such a terrific place like ChefTalk (this is the reason why I joined in the first place).

It's not always going to be like those beautiful, high gloss pages in the 

food magazines, I mean come on! We all have flops, why shouldn't we talk about them too, right?

Life isn't perfect and neither are we.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> What happened to your soup @kaneohegirlinaz? How did it turn out badly? I too took the bone from out NYE standing rib roast and made it into stock and it came out really well.


Miss KK, I honestly don't know what went wrong, really.

I made my stock as I usually do, water, onion, carrots, celery,

parsley stalks, garlic, bay leaf, sea salt and black pepper corns.

Simmered the bloody thing ALL DAY LONG! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

Next day, diced the leftover brisket, added that to the pot and

then proceeded to slow simmer that on the stove for ANOTHER DAY! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif

The house smelled absolutely fabulous!

A neighbor went by walking her dog and even commented that our house has been smelling good for days now ...

That evening, I added carrots, celery and potatoes to the meaty broth and served it up with some fresh, hot from the oven :
[thread="83014"]The No Knead Bread Thread [/thread]
... the bread was good!

HA!





  








smirk.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 7, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mario Batalli's Ragu Bolognese*

From last year. Its a long cooking process.





  








14768574354_f9c5e27e09_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 7, 2015








Served with penne rigate





  








14358167837_2db0b29d08_z.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 7, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Ossobuco alla milanese with gremolata and saffron risotto*

Made this dish yesterday. Slow food from Italy.





  








OssobucoGremolataSaffraanrisotto.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 7, 2015


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@ordo what I would give to have been at the table where that was served. Very nice.


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

ordo said:


> *Mario Batalli's Ragu Bolognese*
> 
> From last year. Its a long cooking process.
> 
> ...





Nicko said:


> @ordo what I would give to have been at the table where that was served. Very nice.


Seriously... Where's the recipe?!?!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> HEY! Welcome to ChefTalk Nate!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Welcome @Kaneohegirlinaz!

The meat was a (correct me if I'm wrong) NAMP 234, boneless lamb leg.

Spice was Trade East Six Pepper Blend
Cooking liquid was a mix of Beef Broth and Tropical Rum Glaze

Oven was an FWE Cook and Hold
Bear claws were a gift that have saved my hands at the expense of some good old harassment. People ether think they are a joke and I'm a wuss for using them, or they think they are cool and want a pair lol. I like them, if you are looking for them you can find some here.





  








Lamb Barbacoa Taco.JPG




__
nate


__
Jan 7, 2015








Here is a picture of one of the Lamb Barbacoa Taco's *this was not made on the same day


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

This is my first entry in this challenge.. I know it is cliche but it got cold here recently and this sticks to my ribs. Traditional beef stew served with rice and toasted ciabatta bread.





  








beefstew.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 7, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice ES.

And i like a lot Nate's lamb. Looks awesome.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's 9 degrees here with a stiff wind out of the N.E. making it sub zero.  In other words it's slow cooking weather and above dishes look delicious.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Nate said:


> Thanks for the Welcome @Kaneohegirlinaz!
> 
> The meat was a (correct me if I'm wrong) NAMP 234, boneless lamb leg.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ordo said:


> *Mario Batalli's Ragu Bolognese*
> 
> From last year. Its a long cooking process.
> 
> ...


@ordo

what kinds of meat did you use?

also, what are the green and white bits? olives & cheese?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Ossobuco alla milanese with gremolata and saffron risotto*
> 
> Made this dish yesterday. Slow food from Italy.
> 
> ...


WOW!

That's alot of work!

@ChrisBelgium how many people do you usually cook for?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Mike9 said:


> It's 9 degrees here with a stiff wind out of the N.E. making it sub zero. In other words it's slow cooking weather and above dishes look delicious.


AMEN BROTHER, AMEN!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

eastshores said:


> beefstew.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ES, did you add mushrooms?

and then, WHERE'S MY SPOON!?

You had me at stew and rice, ONO just ONO!!!

You know the way to a homesick-island-gal's heart


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@MaryB LOL! Love those gloves, I think I have pair just like those in my toolbox in the garage!

@ordo what a great video/tutorial to add to the mix! I had no clue how long it took to make bolognese, I've only made marinara and then added browned meats of some sort. We'll have to see if this recipe will pass the Mister K~Girl test. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Jarmo, would you put that dish in the Indian or Thai culinary category?
> 
> What was it that made it spicy?
> 
> ...


I would put it in Indian category.
This was not so spicy at all, I'll just call all food spicy where I have used ginger...
Ingredients:
~1 kg chicken breast cut into pieces
1 large onion, diced
4 cloves minced garlic
2 tbsp grated ginger
800 gr can tomato puree
2 tbsp virgin oil
1 lemon (juice)
2,5 dl Turkish yogurt
3 tbsp Garam Masala spice mix
1 tbsp paprika
salt to taste 1-2 tsp
2 tbsp cumin
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp ground black pepper
2 bay leaves
1 chili pepper
-
2 dl coconut milk
1 tbsp cornstarch
Chopped coriander

Mix all ingredients excluding coconut milk,cornstarch and coriander.
Put sauce mixture and chicken pieces into slow cooker and stir.
Cook on low heat for 7,5 hour.
Mix together coconut milk and cornstarch, pour mixture into slow cooker and stir.
Cook 30 min more.

Serve with rice.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> @Jarmo that looks so good! What's your secret on the perfect basmati rice? I went to the trouble of going to a very authentic market and getting the good stuff but I find that I always cook it too long and not al dente enough.


First I let basmati rice soak in cold water about 2h, after that I rinse it and put it in the rice cooker with water.
No any special tricks. Sometimes I add little turmeric powder into boiling water for color and taste.

Maybe my secret is a rice cooker.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks @Jarmo, I do soak the rice but only for 30min. I'm afraid of it going mushy again.

Ok here's what I was cooking the other day. Hubby caught on to how much I enjoy taking pictures of food and got me a fancy schmancy camera which I'm still trying to get the hang of so it took a while to get the pictures onto my computer. Only the last 2 pics are from my camera, the prep photos are from my phone. Is there a difference in quality?

Coq au vin blanc

This is what I call a roastew - it starts as a stew and then ends up as a roast to crisp up the skin. Onion, fennel, carrots, celery, bacon, mushrooms, parsnips, thyme, bay leaf, white wine and chicken stock. It took forever, the browning, cooking the mushrooms separately, rendering the bacon, sweating the root veg, the prep alone was painstaking. I served it with rice pilaf.





  








stew1.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 8, 2015











  








stew2.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 8, 2015












  








IMGP0145.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 8, 2015












  








IMGP0149.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 8, 2015


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @MaryB LOL! Love those gloves, I think I have pair just like those in my toolbox in the garage!
> 
> @ordo what a great video/tutorial to add to the mix! I had no clue how long it took to make bolognese, I've only made marinara and then added browned meats of some sort. We'll have to see if this recipe will pass the Mister K~Girl test. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## nikiscucina (Jan 8, 2015)

I love my slow cooker.  I use it very often.  Recently I made a Slow-Cooked Curried Brown Rice Green Lentil soup, that was a total success.  I have also made Tuna Cacciatore and stuffed peppers.  When I know that I will be home late, I use it, nothing better than to come home to the smell of good food waiting for you.


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

Has anyone ever filled a slow cooker with water and used it as a water oven?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

dantech said:


> Has anyone ever filled a slow cooker with water and used it as a water oven?


What do you mean ?
If it is sous vide I don't think a crock pot would cut it.
Unless there is one on the market that allows the user to precisely control the water at specific temps.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Jarmo said:


> I would put it in Indian category.
> This was not so spicy at all, I'll just call all food spicy where I have used ginger...


I did a copy&paste to my recipe folder on my computer, MMM!!!

And Jarmoe, mahalo, thanks for the tip on cooking the rice too!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> IMGP0149.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miss KK, that my friend is a thing of beauty!

and yes, I like the fancy-pants camera shots better, keep `em coming!

Isn't slow cooking so worth it?

The end results are not only gorgeous but oh so flavorful, wouldn't you agree?

Nice job!


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> What do you mean ?
> If it is sous vide I don't think a crock pot would cut it.
> Unless there is one on the market that allows the user to precisely control the water at specific temps.
> 
> mimi


With a little bit of tampering, you can add a thermostat that will turn it on and off as needed.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Good lookin' dishes everyone!
I beat back the flu long enuf to groc shop yesterday (hope I didn't infect anyone) and came home with 4 of the prettiest pork butts I have seen in a long time.
On sale at $1.67 /pound.
They are pretty large and my crockpot is a bit on the smallish side but I will get it stuffed in there somehow.
Maybe I should cut it in half and cube one of the pieces.
Then I can make a pasole as well.
My version of chicken soup when feeling bad.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@MaryB def looking for those!

@NikisCucina wekcome to CT, I think we're all looking forward to seeing some of your dishes, that soup sounds delish! I love lentils.

@dantech ya know, I went window shopping in a 'high end' kitchen store the other day, and what did they have for sale for the home cook?

a sous vide all-in-one set up!

I didn't dare look at the price

@flipflopgirl heh sistah! howz `bout a slow cooker dessert?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @MaryB
> def looking for those!
> 
> @NikisCucina
> ...


Good idea Lady K......
Will look around and see if anything looks good.
Although trying to avoid the sweets right now.
I can demolish an entire bag of Hershy kisses in 3 days (the milk chocolate ones) and lets just say I had more than one during the holidays lol.
Thank goodness tights and longish sweaters are in style!

mimi


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Get a PID temperature controller, turn your crockpot on high then plug it in the controller and place the temp sense probe in the water. Instant sous vide setup. Most pids let you control temp within a degree.

Sounds like a product I should build and sell lol


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@flipflopgirl , Mimi are of the grands still with you and the fisherman? maybe you could feed them more sweets? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

@MaryB what's a PID temperature controller?


----------



## kingnothing (Mar 15, 2013)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @flipflopgirl , Mimi are of the grands still with you and the fisherman? maybe you could feed them more sweets? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> @MaryB what's a PID temperature controller?


A PID termperature controller is a device used to control temp to a very precise point. PID stands for Proportional (gain), Integral, and Derivative. They are the settings that allow precise control to a setpoint, which would be your desired water temp. The controller will return the water to the desired temp during upsets or disturbances that change the water temp. It will do this by turning your crock pot on and off.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

KingNothing said:


> A PID termperature controller is a device used to control temp to a very precise point. PID stands for Proportional (gain), Integral, and Derivative. They are the settings that allow precise control to a setpoint, which would be your desired water temp. The controller will return the water to the desired temp during upsets or disturbances that change the water temp. It will do this by turning your crock pot on and off.


I use one and had to buy an old school crock pot as* it was not compatible with my programable one *and I wasted three nice goose breasts. They work very well and I put my rig together before the Anova and Sansaire came to market. You could also use a hot plate and a pot with a PID for larger volumes. I use Ziplock Vac bags for my sous vide as I don't do it often enough. That might change this year tho.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

*Soy braised lemon peel chicken *

*The Players*





  








lpc_1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 10, 2015








Chicken, obviously, lemon, ginger garlic, onion, soy sauce, fish sauce and cooking sherry. The sushi vinegar didn't make the photo shoot.

*The Procedure*

The liquids were put into a dutch oven, along with about 4 nice slices of the ginger root and about 5 - 6 cloves of garlic. Then the chicken pieces, thighs in this case, were added, stirred around and set in the fridge to marinate about 30 - 40 minutes, with an occasional stir. While this was happening, set oven to 275 F, prep the lemon and onion:





  








lpc_2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 10, 2015








So the chicken has marinated a while, add the onions and lemon peels to the pot.





  








lpc_3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 10, 2015








Into the oven it goes.

Tick tock.

Tick tock.

Tick tock.

After 2 hours, looking, and smelling just about right:





  








lpc_4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 10, 2015








Put the chicken onto a plate, skim some of the fat off the top, and reduce over medium heat while I cook the fried rice. When the rice was done put the chicken back in sauce to rewarm, then plate. Could have done a much better job on this step.





  








lpc_5.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 10, 2015








That's a sad looking piece of chicken. I thought about sticking the chicken under the broiler to crisp up the skin a bit, but just put it on a plate with some of the onions and then poured some of the sauce on it. Sauce added post picture.

Karen really liked it. It had a definite tang of lemon to it, but not overly acidic. I would have liked more garlic and some hot chilies in the sauce from the start. And I had actually meant to serve the chicken on a bed of quickly sauted bok choy, but the stuff in the fridge was quite a bit older than I expected. The greens would have livened up the presentation.

Needs a bit of tweaking, but overall a nice low and slow chicken dish.

mjb.


----------



## dubaidan (Jan 10, 2015)

New user 

So, a brisket flat that I cut from a whole packer brisket. Cajun Rub, and smoked with apple wood chunks for 10 hours at 110 C until it reached an internal temperature of 86 C





  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jan 10, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jan 10, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jan 10, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jan 10, 2015


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

It looks like I finally have a decent internet connection again /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

Here is my slow cooked (grilled, barbecued?) turkey. Took about 3.5 to 4 hours.

I used it to make turkey and leek pies.





  








IMG_20141226_185610243.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 10, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Item on Nicko's life list (don't believe in bucket lists  ) Get invited to @ordo's for dinner just once. Very nice.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

My pleasure Nicko. You bring this (with the potatoes):





  








DSCF1258.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 10, 2015








I get the wines.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Low ´n´ slow, pic from last year...





  








possu.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 10, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry Nicko, but Jarmo is invited too.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Jarmo said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> > Could you post up your recipe for all of us to pinch?
> ...


I meant ask Jarmo, what is dl? also is there a difference between Greek and Turkish yogurt?

I've not seen Turkish yogurt in the US before, but yes on Greek.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

A "dl" I a deciliter. a 10th of,a liter


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Mike9 said:


> KingNothing said:
> 
> 
> > A PID termperature controller is a device used to control temp to a very precise point. PID stands for Proportional (gain), Integral, and Derivative. They are the settings that allow precise control to a setpoint, which would be your desired water temp. The controller will return the water to the desired temp during upsets or disturbances that change the water temp. It will do this by turning your crock pot on and off.
> ...


Good to know guys!

So could I use my Food Saver, and crock pot and an inexpensive PID temp controller to join the game?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

So 25 cl. Or 250ml. Or .25l. Which is just over a cup. The metric system is soooo easy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> *Soy braised lemon peel chicken *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mjb, you that Soy Sauce is one of my weak points! Well played!

(love bok choi btw)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

DubaiDan said:


> New user /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME! D-Dan!

Wowie ka-zowie!

What a magnificent first post at ChefTalk,

and that brisket looks sumptuous!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

butzy said:


> I used it to make turkey and leek pies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@butzy could you share those yummy sounding pies as well?

I can always go for nice meat pie.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Bo Ssam

I had to look that one up, but

YEAH!

How did you serve this lovely ordo?

I really miss Korean foods here in the middle of the desert.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ordo said:


> My pleasure Nicko. You bring this (with the potatoes):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... I'll bring the salad


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Did bo ssam for the cabbage challenge. Thought I had posted a short 8 second video of it coming out of the oven all hot and bubbly, can't find it.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Jarmo said:


> Low ´n´ slow, pic from last year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roast Pig, MMM! not sure which part of the piggy I like to go for first...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> Did bo ssam for the cabbage challenge. Thought I had posted a short 8 second video of it coming out of the oven all hot and bubbly, can't find it.
> 
> mjb.


I'd like to see that mjb!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

If I can find it again, I'll repost.

Meanwhile I took the broth from last night's braised chicken and doctored it up a bit for my tastes. Added more garlic, some star anise and dried chilies. Since I happened to be working on making some bacon took some of the pork belly and simmered it for a couple hours in the broth. Quite tasty!





  








lpc_6.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 11, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat how did you serve this new and tasty meal?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I just ate it out of the bowl, sitting on the sofa watching football. Nothing fancy. Reminded me of red cooked pork belly, which I may have to do again for this challenge. Here's what it looked like last time I made it, over some quickly stir fried bok choy:





  








red_belly.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 11, 2015


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @butzy could you share those yummy sounding pies as well?
> 
> I can always go for nice meat pie.


Of course I can /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

I cut/shredded the turkey meat, both the dark and light meat.

Fired a whole lot of leek, added black pepper and the turkey drippings. I didn't use salt as the turkey was salt enough.

Put the turkey meat in with the leek and added double cream and then I let it simmer for a while

I pre-baked crust pastry "bowls" and filled them with the cooled down mixture and topped with bought puff pastry and froze most of them (obviously except the one I eat that same day)

I use store bought puff as making it from scratch is a heck of a lot of work and not easy in my temperatures


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Two things I made this week.

First a slowly braised Ragù made from Hohenloher pastured beef shank.





  








Ragù vom Hohenloher Rind (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2015








Then I got my hand at some Swabian-Hall pork jowls. Marinaded with honey, salt, pepper, rosemary and thyme:





  








Schweinebacken roh (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2015








Browned in olive oil





  








Schweinebacken bräunen (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2015








Fry some chopped onions, halfed challots, carrots cut into rounds in the oil, add the jowls back in, braise in veal stock and and good dash of port wine.





  








Schweinebacken schmoren (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2015








Add some rougly cut potatoes in the end and serve.





  








Schweinebacken fertig (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2015


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

How slow can you go?

I used left over lamb on a spit (cooked for about 6-7 hours) and made it into a slow cooked lamb & onion curry.

Some pictures





  








1 cooking onions with chili-chili powder- mustard




__
butzy


__
Jan 11, 2015








Frying the whole onions with garlic, fresh chili, chili paste, paprika powder, cumin, coriander. I wanted to use mustard seeds as well, but I had run out so added a dollop of mustard.

I added some water and vinegar and waited for the onions to become more or less soft and the added the lamb (pic below)





  








2 added left over lamb- vinegar and water to cook




__
butzy


__
Jan 11, 2015








Then kept on cooking till most liquid disappeared and tasted.

It was a bit vinegary and I added a little sweet soy to round off the flavours





  








3 added some ketjap to round off flavours.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 11, 2015








In the mean time I fried some sweet potato (nothing wrong with a bit of fusion, is there?)





  








4 fried sweet potato.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 11, 2015








And plated (which is something I am not so good at)





  








6 top view.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 11, 2015








The combination worked very well.

However, it was not so clever to use a carbon steel wok for a vinegar based stew.

I have to season it again......


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat that pork looks pretty spectacular too, gimme a scoop of rice, maybe some namasu and I'm a happier camper with that plate.

@butzy nothing wrong with taking a little help from the market, those meat pies sound amazing. That Lamb and onion stew with curry, MMM! What type of onions did you use?

@GeneMachine pasta with beef shank ragú, splendid, simply splendid; I've never had pork jowls before, does that cut of meat require a long braise? what does the honey do for the meat?


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

The jowls have quite some connective tissue, so yeah, you want a longer braise to break that up. The honey is for taste, complements the port nicely.

EDIT: By marinading the meat with the honey before browing it, you get some particularly nice caramelization going.


----------



## homecookedhappiness (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm finally getting to put my post together. Earlier in the week I had decided to make beef burgundy, as my wife was going to be out of town for the weekend. Unfortunately she doesn't eat beef, but this gave me a great opportunity to try this recipe. This is a portion of my blog post on the process, so there are a lot of pictures. The recipe is America's Test Kitchen's Slow Cooker Beef Burgundy.

You start by rendering the fat from 8oz of bacon. This is an exercise in patience. If you turn the heat up too high, you will both burn the bacon and burn off the fat, neither of which you want. After chopping the bacon into small pieces, you cook on medium low heat until the fat is rendered out. Then remove the bacon and set it aside. This is added back to the dish later.



While the bacon is rendering, you lay paper towels on baking sheets, chop the beef into large pieces, sprinkle with salt and pepper, and set them out to dry a little. Half of the beef chunks immediately go into the slow cooker. For the other half, you pour off half of the bacon fat and use it to brown the remaining beef. The browned beef is then added to the slow cooker.





You then prepare carrots, onions, and garlic. This is sautéed in the remaining bacon fat. Eventually thyme and tomato paste is added and cooked until the tomato paste is slightly caramelized. This mixture is added to the slow cooker.



You also mix chicken stock, half the red wine, and soy sauce together. This is the last thing added to the slow cooker before it is turned on and left to cook for 9 hours.

When the meat is fork tender, you begin to prepare the final garnishments for the dish. Pearl onions are cooked in butter, sugar, and water, with the lid on, until softened. The lid is then removed and they are cooked until the liquid has evaporated. White mushrooms are added and cooked until browned. This, along with the reserved bacon crisps are added to the slow cooker.



Finally, you reduce the remaining portion of wine by half and add it to the slow cooker.



Stir everything up and you are ready to serve. I had some dry egg noodles, so I opted for that as base. I think I will be trying leftovers with rice tomorrow evening.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Today: Slow braised venison stew with salsify and balsamico-braised red cabbage:





  








Hirschgulasch mit Schwarzwurzel (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 11, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@GeneMachine another beautiful dish! and FINALLY a braised veg...

venison is great in a stew, but where's your SO's bread to mop up all that lovely gravy?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

And I had left overs from the left over lamb (sounds like "how to use left overs" would be a good idea for a new challenge).

I added some coconut milk to the onion-lamb dish





  








9 reducing the coconut milk.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 12, 2015








And reduced it all the way down, so it became "Rendang" like.





  








10 reduced.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 12, 2015








And ate with rice and green peas





  








14 top view.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 12, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@butzy _ *(sounds like "how to use left overs" would be a good idea for a new challenge).*_

great minds think alike! that's just what I was thinking for this month's challenge. I've always got a bit of this and smidgen more of that leftover; when we go out to eat, I never finish my meal, ever, so I bring it home and make something else out of it ...

but I had slow cooking on the brain, 

funny though, I still haven't cracked out my crock pot[emoji]174[/emoji]

HA!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@homecookproject _*The recipe is America's Test Kitchen's Slow Cooker Beef Burgundy.*_

I love ATM, do you subscribe to Cook's Illustrated or Cook's Country magazine?

That is an interesting technique browning only half of the meat.

Beef Bourguignon is a personal favorite of mine, I like Ina Garten's recipe for that dish.


----------



## homecookedhappiness (Sep 28, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @homecookproject _*The recipe is America's Test Kitchen's Slow Cooker Beef Burgundy.*_
> 
> I love ATM, do you subscribe to Cook's Illustrated or Cook's Country magazine?
> 
> ...


I subscribe to their website, but not the magazines. I do buy them in the book store occasionally though. They are FULL of good information.

My sister said the same thing about browning half the meat. I think the idea if the recipe is to speed up how much time you spend making it. Browing all of the meat takes a while. Honestly, I don't think it cut out that much time. It still took forever to prepare the ingredients and finish it off. Delicious and well worth the effort!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

homecookproject said:


> I subscribe to their website, but not the magazines. I do buy them in the book store occasionally though. They are FULL of good information.
> 
> My sister said the same thing about browning half the meat. I think the idea if the recipe is to speed up how much time you spend making it. Browing all of the meat takes a while. Honestly, I don't think it cut out that much time. It still took forever to prepare the ingredients and finish it off. Delicious and well worth the effort!


I too was wondering why brown only half the meat. I suppose it's because one batch of seared meat makes enough fond as a base for the stew. I however do brown all the meat, all of it!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I found this on America's Test Kitchen website

Quote:
[h2]_*Slow-Cooker Beef Burgundy*_[/h2]
_*From America's Test Kitchen Season 8: Favorite Slow-Cooker Classics*_
[h3]_*WHY THIS RECIPE WORKS:*_[/h3]
_*Given the amount of ­simmering time required for classic Beef Burgundy, we thought this stew could be easily morphed into a slow-cooker version that would have the same tender beef chunks and rich, earthy sauce as the original.*_

_*For a long braise, chuck roast cut into pieces is the best choice. The usual first step in making a stew is to brown the meat, but we found that we could get the same meaty flavor base from browning only half the beef. We used rendered bacon fat instead of oil; the bacon would go back into the stew at the end, lending a smoky note. Sautéed carrots and onions went into the slow-cooker insert next, with plenty of garlic, thyme, and tomato paste. As our braising liquid, beef broth tasted tinny but chicken broth worked well. We mixed it with red wine and a surprising ingredient, soy sauce, which intensified the savory flavors in the stew as well as deepened its color. To enrich the sauce, we stirred in a small amount of tapioca, a common thickening agent, in place of flour. We prepared the traditional onion and mushroom garnish separately, when the stew was almost finished cooking, and folded it in. The final touch was more red wine, which we reduced first so that it wouldn't impart a sour alcoholic taste. This slow-cooker beef burgundy had everything we would expect from the refined French original.*_

I suppose I should try this recipe again.

Thanks @homecookproject , now what else have you got up your sleeve?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

018.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 13, 2015








Paniolo (Hawaiian Cowboy) Chili

what makes it Hawaiian?

I use Hawaiian Portuguese Sausage,

minced Chuck and *BACON!!!*


----------



## homecookedhappiness (Sep 28, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I found this on America's Test Kitchen website
> 
> Quote:
> [h2]_*Slow-Cooker Beef Burgundy*_[/h2]
> ...


I'll have to come up with something.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I was gonna post to the "dinner" thread, but technically I ate this for breakfast. Then I remembered we are in a slow cooking challenge. So here we go!

Onsen tamago. 145F 45 minutes -> Crack -> Separate -> Poach 20 seconds to set the outside. Dashi, shoyu, spring onion, nori, togarashi.

Definitely I will make this again for my sushi/hot springs dinner party





  








DSC_1313.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 13, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@MillionsKnives I wish there were a photo of you cutting into that egg! Beautiful!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@MillionsKnives Onsen tamago I had to look that one up, I thought I knew it, hot spring egg.

Did you make the broth as well?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @MillionsKnives Onsen tamago I had to look that one up, I thought I knew it, hot spring egg.
> 
> Did you make the broth as well?


Indeed! I made dashi a few days ago, always good to have on hand. Basically I measured out the amount of liquid I'd need to use in that bowl and added about 1 teaspoon of good reduced sodium soy sauce for color and some seasoning.





  








10931479_10101960485408339_9060348357040773505_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 13, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@MillionsKnives

is that shaved bonito and kombu?

I've got to learn how to do this,

not to mention find the ingredients here in the middle of the desert!

can't I use a piece of kombo over and over?

I have a box of dried dashi, but meh, not so great


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually bought both off Amazon, even though I have a few local markets here.  Amazon prime made me lazy! They're dry ingredients with very long shelf life, so they're a permanent part of my pantry.  I make half a gallon at a time, then use or freeze.

You can re use the kombu in "niban dashi", a second stock.  This is what you would use in a dashi that is destined for cooking, sauces, etc.  For a soup or something where the dashi is the star, then you would use the first run. 

I actually got into all this when I wanted to make chankonabe a few years ago.  Eat and sleep, the sumo life!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Every time I make dashi, I am reminded of Iron Chef Michiba. The most OG Iron Chef Japan. He would spend 5+ minutes of every battle handwriting his menu in caligraphy. Most of his dishes had "Inochi no Dashi" , the broth of vigour. He put an absurd amount of bonito flakes in, more than I can afford.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I look forward to your next slow cooked dish @MillionsKnives





  








shaka braddah.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 14, 2015


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

MillionsKnives said:


> Every time I make dashi, I am reminded of Iron Chef Michiba. The most OG Iron Chef Japan. He would spend 5+ minutes of every battle handwriting his menu in caligraphy. Most of his dishes had "Inochi no Dashi" , the broth of vigour. He put an absurd amount of bonito flakes in, more than I can afford.


I wish I could have tasted some of those dishes he prepared. He was indeed quite accomplished.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat what happened to our pot of beans, man?

I love beans (can't eat them right now, but...), legumes if you will.

have you by chance got anything to share with the class?

HMMM /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I did make a pot for sunday, picture here:
[thread="82833"]People Can Be So Nice [/thread]
This particular batch had smoked ham hocks, some cheap ham and the bones from the bone in loin roast I did recently. Maybe this coming weekend I'll do a full pictorial for this thread.

mjb.


----------



## trainmeup (May 23, 2013)

Porchetta. Scored, seasoned and cured for two days then rolled, tied & roasted low and slow until 195 internal. Fantastic crispy exterior and gelatinous well seasoned meaty interior. I served it with a honey crisp apple and rum raisin chutney over roasted sweet potato puree (added Penzy's chili powder for depth...it's amazing with sweet potato!).





  








20150108_093738.jpg




__
trainmeup


__
Jan 14, 2015








Herbs from my garden: savory, rosemary, oregano. Garlic. Ground fennel seed. KSP





  








20150108_094000.jpg




__
trainmeup


__
Jan 14, 2015








Decadent & comforting.





  








20150111_144012.jpg




__
trainmeup


__
Jan 14, 2015








2 days later





  








20150111_144827.jpg




__
trainmeup


__
Jan 14, 2015








Rubbed with KSP, tied and into the oven.





  








20150111_174717.jpg




__
trainmeup


__
Jan 14, 2015








Unbound & Sliced





  








20150111_174723.jpg




__
trainmeup


__
Jan 14, 2015












  








20150111_180406.jpg




__
trainmeup


__
Jan 14, 2015












  








20150112_224821.jpg




__
trainmeup


__
Jan 14, 2015








This was my after work late night chow so the picture isn't the greatest but it was amazing.I took a slice of the porchetta seared it on cast iron laid it over the mash and then covered it with the apple raisin sauce. Had to remember to snap a shot before it was gobbled up (Sorry it's not the fancy plating I'd like but I was starving lol)!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Hint on pictures, instead of straight on with a shiny surface angle the camera so you don't pick up the reflection of the flash!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Taking pictures is hard work!  I started taking pictures with a tripod.  I can get much better depth with higher aperture numbers, but doesn't get blurry.   Can't do it all the time.  Picture time is in between cooking and eating.  I'm a hungry guy!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@TrainMeUp WOW WOW WOW!! man (or is it sister?) that's some melt-in-your-mouth-goodness there my friend!

That looks like a pork belly, right? I've seen others make their's with a shoulder wrapped by a belly, but then

there are so many different ways to do any dish... _*great job!*_

And you posted that you are a culinary student,

where? what are you focusing on right now?

@teamfat lovely beans on your thread btw

and @MaryB and @MillionsKnives, both good suggestions about "food fotography", it can be tricky... me I just shove my little camera as close as I can, point and shoot...

who was it wrote an article about that?
[article="27043"]Food Photography For At Home Cooks [/article][article="27342"]Food Photography For At Home Cooks Post Editing [/article]


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh and what's KSP @TrainMeUp


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@TrainMeUp Ding Ding Ding, I think we have a winner and we are only half way through the month.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I assumed KSP = kosher salt and pepper

mjb.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

MaryB said:


> Hint on pictures, instead of straight on with a shiny surface angle the camera so you don't pick up the reflection of the flash!


Don't use a flash.. almost no dish can handle that. Use natural light if available.. if you have to use indoor lighting brace your arms and take the pic with the flash turned off.


----------



## trainmeup (May 23, 2013)

@Nicko That would be awesome! This is my first submission for the monthly challenge and I would be honored.

The notes on photography are taken. Initially I was just taking pictures for myself but I appreciate the feedback.

KSP= kosher salt & pepper

@kaneohegirlinaz UAA Hospitality Business Management with the culinary component (recently moved). I also have a business associates degree. My mentors encouraged me to go work in restaurants in the Anchorage area and I picked up hours and experience and was offered a lead position so immersed myself in that full-time and gained a lot of experience & knowledge under Chef Guy Conely & Chef Mark Adkins and a few other great Chefs as well. Currently I am a Sous Chef @ the Booker Lewis House in small town Leesville, La. and a lead cook at Portal Eatery as well. I should probably change my title but I'm always learning and studying so I figured I'd keep it but it's probably time for an update. The thought of attending the ACE program @ CIA is floating around in my head but 90% of the chefs I know with culinary degrees are still paying them off and say I'm better off working and pursuing culinary knowledge without accruing debt. My current focus is leadership, organization, sanitation and crew development while holding my own on the line & in production.

Thanks for the positive feedback & advice everyone! I enjoy this site.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@TrainMeUp Sadly I can't award the winning dish. The way it works is the winner of the previous challenge picks the topic for the current month and at the end picks the winner. Great dish you posted but, it remains to be seen if it will be the winner there is still a lot of month left.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Damned! TrainMeUp porchetta is awesome!
But we're still cooking... so now the competition will be unmerciful, atrocious, _au premiere sang_!
Let's defeat the talented newbie!

BTW: you're very welcome TrainMeUp.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat thanks for that, I wasn't sure of that acronym

@TrainMeUp I just now noticed that you joined CT back in 2013, so you're not necessarily a newbie then!

@ordo GAME ON! Let's cook /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Not exactly "cooking", but most certainly slow. My Northern-Bavarian-style cold-smoked Swabian Hall pork shoulder just finished hanging. 4 weeks in the smoke (8h on, 16h off) over beech, 6 weeks hanging. Salt/nitrite cured, seasoned just with pepper and some juniper.





  








Bauerngeräuchertes (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 15, 2015


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Comfort food time, roast beef slow cooked in the oven at 275. Stuffed with garlic and scallions, then potatoes, carrots, and mushrooms added 1 1/2 hours before it is done. Final pics after I make up a plate in an hour or so...

The cast of characters:

Grass fed beef chuck roast, scallions, garlic cloves





  








IMG_20150115_143413043_HDR1_zps136fe744.jpg




__
maryb


__
Jan 15, 2015








Cut a small slit in the roast, insert scallion and stuff a clove of garlic in beside it. Repeat as many times as you want over the surface of the roast, 1 had 10 pieces of garlic so 10 spots





  








IMG_20150115_1434558481_zpsaf061ecb.jpg




__
maryb


__
Jan 15, 2015








Salt and pepper, you can add other herbs etc, Ready for the oven. You can try browning this but I usually lose the garlic and scallions so it went straight in with 1/2 inch of water in the bottom of the pan





  








IMG_20150115_1439349131_zps4ab00ace.jpg




__
maryb


__
Jan 15, 2015








Potatoes added to the broth around the roast, carrots on top, then some mushrooms I needed to use up because they were starting to get dark. This is about 2 1/2 hours in and will cook another 1 1/2 hours or so.





  








IMG_20150115_163838785_HDR1_zpsb71dba73.jpg




__
maryb


__
Jan 15, 2015








Gravy later when I serve myself from the pan, living alone this is the next 3-4 days supper in several forms and I don't do a fancy presentation of the finished product! And yes gravy is a food group to be used on everything!





  








Lee90381bulletmold004_zps6f568b85.jpg




__
maryb


__
Jan 16, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@GeneMachine how did you serve that stupendous hunk-o-PORK!!! Now that's what I call SLOW COOKING brother! Bravo Bravo!

(I wish there was a clapping hands or applause emoticon)





  








emoticons_applause.gif




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 16, 2015








@MaryB

that is a true comfort dish!

I wouldn't have thought of inserting the spring onion along with the garlic clove into the chuck roast,

genesis idea, that must have been mighty tasty

.

What will you make with the leftovers? My mind is racing.

AND ... that final shot ... that's my kinda gal,

_GRAVY ALL OVER_ *YEAH! *

Who said that cooking for one is impossible, you have disproved that misnomer...

WAIT! and then she used an old-school-roasting pan,

I mean COME ON MAN!!! 

You rocked it Mary!! 

Who gives a flying heard of ducks about _ *"fancy presentation of the finished product" *_... oh my gravy all over, that's OMG! in my world...

Oh damn, it's truly game on now folks!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I probably should refrain from saying the slow cooking challenge is picking up speed. But you know me.

This could be a good one.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

HA! mjb! you're so right @teamfat I hope that this month's challenge is one for the ages.

What I'd like to know is where are the other 'regular cast of characters?

@cheflayne who's is a professional chef in California

@Lagom another Pro in Sweden

and what about Miss Joey @durangojo

I think @petalsandcoco is off on vacay, a well deserved one I'm sure.

who else am I forgetting?

I'm still waiting for @dcarch with his A~MAZ~ING plating and photography ...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh yeah ...

@French Fries a terrific at home cook

@Meezenplaz another Pro

@chefbuba braddah man!!!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I got one in the pipes..........


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I certainly hope to see some high caliber entries in the next couple of weeks. Even some more pedestrian dishes like the few that I have planned. I've already hosted twice, no need to do so again, but nonetheless I have ideas.  Ingredient challenges like citrus, poultry, beef, apples & pears, shellfish. Have we done cheese yet? Or perhaps a stinking rose challenge - garlic, leeks, onions, shallot - how many ways are there to make a bowl of onion soup?  As for regional choices, Spain, France, Italy, Germany, New Orleans cajun & creole, China. And as I've mentioned before, a challenge consisting of a wrapper, a filling and a sauce - pick your favorite culture's version. Charcuterie could be interesting but would have very limited participation, maybe half a dozen. Probably not a good choice. And down the road it might not hurt to revisit some of the more popular challenges.

I better be quiet now.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Chili con carne*

Yesterday's dinner.





  








chiliConCarne.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 16, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spinach tagliatelle and braised vegetables*

The day before... _slow food _again.

This time braised vegetables very slowly cooked on the stovetop, adding one by one, the toughest veg first. No pre-boiling of the veggies!, they braise in their own juices on very low fire. The carrot in there takes around 45 minutes to get perfectly "al dente". Before that onion, celery, garlic, chili, kurkuma, ginger were sweated in a little olive oil for at least 15 minutes without coloring. Later on courgettes and more later red bell peppers (peel them first!) were added. When the carrots are nearly done, in goes a tiny bit of water and lid on for a while. Then some butter goes in to emulsify the juices while gently folding it all together. Meanwhile; cook the spinach tagliatelle and make the tiniest omelette ever. Let the omelette cool, roll and cut in rounds which will fall open in omelette-tagliatelle. Put that on top when serving with a bit of grated cheese... aged cheddar this time.





  








PastaRatatouille1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 16, 2015












  








PastaRatatouille2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 16, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Still with the creeping crud (including 2 useless doc visits) I sent the fisherman out for Niquil a couple of days ago and just SLEPT it off.
Woke up this AM with the congestion breaking up and slightly energized.

Starting off slowly just lazin' around with you guys.....

Been living on carbs and mashed potatos and gravy and am dreading having to try to zip up my jeans Lady K!
Your slow to start ( kidding just couldn't help myself ;-) thread has just EXPLODED with lots of really yummy lookin' proteins.

At one point last week I had what I thought was an entry...
Had stuck a gorgeous pork roast in freezer thinking I would forget it was there and have to toss it.
On one nocturnal ramble asked the SIL ( for next few years has the handle of culinary student) to dry rub it for me.
Roasted in the oven low and slow (awesome job there CS) did have to turn it over at one point as the crust felt a bit dry but ended up the sleeper hit of Winter 2015,
Did reheat it in the crock pot.

Sorry no pix but like @teamfat mentioned kinda pedestrian.
Like his lists of the MIA's tho.

mimi


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @GeneMachine how did you serve that stupendous hunk-o-PORK!!! Now that's what I call SLOW COOKING brother! Bravo Bravo!


Didn't serve it at all so far. that was just a little taste test after taking it off the meathook.

It's gonna end up as part of a charcuterie plate accompanied by some of the great bread from penguinette


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

eastshores said:


> Don't use a flash.. almost no dish can handle that. Use natural light if available.. if you have to use indoor lighting brace your arms and take the pic with the flash turned off.


Second hint - if you need to use a flash, use an external one and angle it away from the motive. E.g. towards a white ceiling. Indirect flashlight works way better. Diffusor in front of it, too. Then correct the colour temperature with Lightroom or something similar to adjust for natural colour.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Chicken confit*

I decided to cook a rather quick chicken confit to try a shortcut sauce made with Chinese tienmienjiang.

Cooking just for me, so its a leg and a thigh. Olive oil, herbs, pepperoncino, etc.





  








Pollo confit.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 16, 2015








Preparing the sauce. I added some honey to the basic recipe, tienmienjinag, butter, champagne.





  








Pollo confit1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 16, 2015








After 3 1/2 hours at very low temp. At this stage it was delicious.





  








Pollo confit2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 16, 2015








Pan seared the skin. Added the sauce reduction.





  








Pollo confit3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 16, 2015








Fork tender.





  








Pollo confit4.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 16, 2015








Conclusion: the sauce was good but not exceptional. Not worth really cause the confit oil was superb without any sauce needed. FF was right.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ordo said:


> Not worth really cause the confit oil was superb without any sauce needed. FF was right.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I've never had, or even thought of chicken confit. Sounds delicious.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Roast beef hash coming up! With gravy! Yes a pic later I am just off to the kitchen to get supper started. One of my favorite uses for leftover roast beef, second is a grilled roast beef sandwich with cheese oozing out... that might be tomorrow. Day 4 maybe a quick barley beef soup that will stretch it to 2 more meals... cook 1 day eat all week is my motto!





  








IMG_20150116_1851162811_zps6f461d1e.jpg




__
maryb


__
Jan 17, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

mjb, "_*some more pedestrian dishes" ... *_Hmmm, I like to think of them as comfort foods or peasant meals that warm you body and soul. I wonder if that's why you don't see Pot roast or Hash (not from a can thank you very much) or Beef Stew or any of those other unctuous dishes in restaurants any more. And then I wonder too if that's why not many of our resident Pro Chefs aren't throwing their own toques into the arena of the Challenges...





  








i was thinking.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 17, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@ChrisBelgium MMM, chili and rice, one of my all time dishes from back home

and another braised vegetable entry, FABULOUS! Funny, no one has done 'Greens' yet...

@flipflopgirl I was just thinking about where your pork got to.

@GeneMachine I for one would love to see that plate all done up with some beautiful breads courtesy of your SO.

@ordo that's some might fine lookin' bird you got there!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@MaryB what can I say?

That Hash took my breath away.

(ooh, with a perfectly poached egg on top, now that would put me way over the top,

like a mainland-style Loco Moco :drool: )

I am such a sucker for a good plate of Beef or Pork Hash and NOT from the can thank you very much.

DH and I recently went to breakfast at a new 'Mom&Pop' joint in town and I asked if the Corned Beef Hash was fresh hand cut, "oh yes ma'am, everything is fresh here" *NOT!! *

It was that horrid cr-- out of a can, ACK!





  








emoticon-yuck.gif




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 17, 2015








I look forward to tonight's leftovers!

BTW, how large was that roast? And, do you have any more gravy leftover too? _LOVE_ gravy


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

flipflopgirl said:


> ...
> Sorry no pix but like @teamfat mentioned kinda pedestrian.
> Like his lists of the MIA's tho.
> 
> mimi


NEVER is a nice pork roast pedestrian mimi!

(oh and that list of MIA's was mine, I hope to see them here soon /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif )

and HEH! where's dessert!?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

flipflopgirl said:


> Sorry no pix but like @teamfat mentioned kinda pedestrian.
> Like his lists of the MIA's tho.
> 
> mimi


Yes, my list was of possible challenge themes. It has been a few cold, gray days here in Salt Lake, the comfort foods like hash and beef stew have really been making me hungry. Maybe I'll braise some short ribs for dinner.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Another kind of slow cooking, Southern German/Austrian-style:

This cut is locally called the "Bürgermeisterstück" - the "mayor's piece", since, as legend has it, it was only sold to the upper crust of the town in the old days. It's a cut from the topside, if I get the angloamerican cutting style right here.





  








Bürgermeisterstück roh (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 17, 2015








Slowly simmered with root vegetables.





  








Bürgermeisterstück im Topf (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 17, 2015








And served in the broth, with root vegetables, potatoes and horseradish.





  








Bürgermeisterstück mit Meerrettich (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 17, 2015








The broth alone is to die for.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @MaryB what can I say?
> 
> That Hash took my breath away.
> 
> ...


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

GeneMachine said:


> Another kind of slow cooking, Southern German/Austrian-style:
> 
> This cut is locally called the "Bürgermeisterstück" - the "mayor's piece", since, as legend has it, it was only sold to the upper crust of the town in the old days. It's a cut from the topside, if I get the angloamerican cutting style right here.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@GeneMachine divine! simply divine, now, was there bread too to mop up that broth?


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

@MaryB Wikipedia is confusing here. "Bürgermeisterstück" on the German wiki says that it is part of the Oberschale, i.e. topside, while "tri-tip" on the English wiki links back to Bürgermeisterstück on the German. I have to ask my butcher when I am there next time. Unfortunately, I only have the first volume of Danforth's "Butchery", which does not cover beef.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @GeneMachine divine! simply divine, now, was there bread too to mop up that broth?


kgirl - penguinette is baking some. She'll present her own slow-cooking project tomorrow, then we sure will have some fresh bread to show you


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Now Mary, I hope that you will also add the photo of that Hot Roast Beef Sandwich as well. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

and I think you may be right about that cut of beef that Gene used as what we would call Tri Tip here in the USA.





  








TriTipRoast2.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 17, 2015








Costco carries nice Tri Tip roasts.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Definitely looks like it, yeah.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@GeneMachine and @penguinette-de

I'm so excited!

I don't think that CT has ever had SO's in the Challenge before

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

This is getting GOOD!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so very fond of freshly baked breads


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Just an old picture (not too much time as I am trying to move house, get my year end accounts done etc etc)

And because I like the picture /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif





  








DSC_1928.JPG




__
butzy


__
Jan 18, 2015


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking at beef charts maybe a round tip roast...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

butzy said:


> Just an old picture (not too much time as I am trying to move house, get my year end accounts done etc etc)
> 
> And because I like the picture /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif
> 
> ...


That's definitely a nice picture all around, and the meat must've been amazing.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Rabbit with prunes and apple compôte*

Yesterday I made this classic flemish dish that I make a few times each year. Rabbit stewed in abbey beer with "pruneaux d'Agen". Mostly we serve this with simply boiled potatoes and an apple compôte.

I added raisins and dried cranberries to the compôte made of Jonagold apples, no sugar.





  








KonijnMetPruimen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 18, 2015


----------



## penguinette-de (Dec 12, 2014)

Can't quite compete with the spectacular stuff that's been posted, but it was tasty: lentil soup.

Ingredients: lentils, potatoes, onion, carrots, spinach, parmiggiano cheese, Gene's freshly made chicken broth, Gene's home-made Mexican-style chorizos.

Accompanied by a loaf of sourdough bread. We ended up doing a cooperation of SOs rather than a battle - at least so far. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif





  








lentilsoupingredients.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Jan 18, 2015








Veggies (expect the spinach) and sausage were in the crock pot for 5 hours. For dinner, I had to cheat and put some of it on the stove because the potatoes weren't done yet. Tomorrow's portion will get another nice long night to simmer.





  








lentilsoup2.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Jan 18, 2015


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

@penguinette-de welcome to the challenge! You guys must have a blast cooking together.. you've got all the bases covered.. bread maker, charcuterie, rabbit slayer /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

When I was twelve I met one of my best friends. He had migrated from Moscow, and spoke only a little English but I was fascinated by the idea of a kid my age that literally was in Russia a week before. We would eat lunch together (he put ketchup on everything haha) and eventually I asked if he wanted to come over after school some time. It turns out his family had moved only about a mile from where I lived. The first time I had dinner at their house made a huge impression on me. I had never experienced any type of European food, let alone Eastern European. They served multiple courses always of soup, salad, and a main course (with bread of course!). Always starting with soup.

His grandmother would do the cooking for the entire family, they all lived together. Her soups were so well crafted. I had never tasted vinegar in a soup, and really never had a soup with a proper stock. So this dish is an attempt to reclaim that first memory. I kept adjusting but when I added the vinegar - I was back in their dining room 24 years ago. My take on a traditional cabbage soup called schchi. I added meatballs, but they never had meat in theirs as it was a first course. After 30 minutes of caramelizing two onions this simmered for another 6 hours.





  








yanssoup.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 19, 2015


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> oh yeah ...
> 
> @French Fries a terrific at home cook


My excuse is.. my phone's camera is broken! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif Other than that I'm making boeuf bourguignon tonight, that would have been a great entry. But I think someone else already posted one of those anyway. Can't wait to get a new phone so I can post more dishes again.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@butzy I like that pic too!

@ChrisBelgium great looking rabbit dish

@penguinette-de lentils and sausage soup with a homemade bread, a meal fit for a king or queen in this case

@eastshores I love the back story to your Cabbage soup, oh and the soup too, just wanted to reach through the laptop with my spoon. What else did you serve besides that exquisite bowl of deliciousness?

@durangojo I give a toast every night at cocktail hour to the beautiful, smart, talented, and ever in my heart

Ms. Greta.

And you come back to us with an entry for this month's Challenge with a dish for our four-legged children,

that's a first ever I think at @ChefTalk.com (and look at that, another first!)

@French Fries WHAAT?! I'm so very very very sad my friend that your phone-cam is inoperable, I was looking forward to one or more of your delectable dishes


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *kaneohegirlinaz*
> 
> @eastshoresWhat else did you serve besides that exquisite bowl of deliciousness?


Pickles and vodka of course!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@chefbuba what a puppy! ... and howz `bout that dish that was in the pipe, is it done yet?

@eastshores ... but of course! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

*The Players*





  








fenl1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 20, 2015








Boneless beef short ribs. I would have preferred bone in for a touch more flavor. Fennel, shallot, garlic, dried cherries and there in the back a bottle of a local brew, a Wasatch Polygamy Porter.

*The Process*





  








fenl2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 20, 2015








First get the meat browned in some olive oil, then sweat the veggies with some thyme and marjoram.





  








fenl3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 20, 2015








Next step is return the beef to the pot, add the dried cherries and pour in the beer. Except of course the small portion the cook is required to test for quality.





  








fenl4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 20, 2015








Put the lid on, and slip into the oven. A fairly cool oven.





  








fenl5.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 20, 2015








"A sigh is still a sigh, as time goes by."

After a couple of hours, take a peek.





  








fenl6.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 20, 2015








Looking, and smelling, very good. Meanwhile some red potatoes were getting boiled in a pot with some sprigs of rosemary and a few garlic cloves. Plate it up.

*The Product*





  








fenl7.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 20, 2015








Had a bit of the buerre blanc sauce left from the salmon, freshened up with more butter for the potatoes. I decided to top the beef with the sauce from the pot as is, had thought about using a stick blender on it to do more of a gravy, but didn't. Maybe next time with horseradish mashed potatoes. This is a picture of Karen's plate. In general, she doesn't eat large portions of beef. I should have taken a picture of her very empty plate. It was good.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat oh gosh beautiful!


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Seems like I've been in the weeds most Jan, noticed some posting "older" pics so while I finish chopping thru the weeds, I offer duck confit





  








import from phone June 2013 2076.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 3, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif edg


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I took 5# of wild boar meat out of the freezer today and will get 3# of venison stew meat later today.  I have a pound of dried mushrooms, and everything else I need for a boar, venison and mushroom ragu for our party on saturday.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

eastshores said:


> ... After 30 minutes of caramelizing two onions this simmered for another 6 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were an onion that's the way I'd want to go. An amazing story, so vivid you can almost taste the Grandmother's soup. Beautifully presented too. Recipe please pretty please!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> If I were an onion that's the way I'd want to go. An amazing story, so vivid you can almost taste the Grandmother's soup. Beautifully presented too. Recipe please pretty please!


Thanks! I really went into this without a recipe just some ideas and the memory of that first taste. Here's basically what I did..

Start off by deeply caramelizing two medium red onions
Add to that about 7 cups of vegetable stock
Add 1 can of small diced tomatoes and their juices
Add 3 med. bay leaves
Add 5-8 black peppercorns
Add paprika (I used quite a bit) and salt to taste
(optional) about 8 small golden potatoes quartered
I didn't have any tomato paste so I added in some ketchup to taste
Add thinly sliced cabbage, about 1 small head or half of a large, or whatever amount you like!
I let that simmer about 4 hours before I added in the meatballs that were already cooked. I then let it simmer another two hours, but it's a matter of preference on the texture of the cabbage. Finally, add white vinegar to taste. I would say I added about 1 cup, but again this is based on your flavor preference. Garnish with a little sour cream and have some rye bread and pickles (vodka?) on stand by!

Another variation on this that I learned after the fact is to forgo the vinegar and use sauerkraut instead. I'd imagine you'd have to reduce the cooking time then.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Eastshores: nice!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Mike9 BRING IT MAN!! wild boar and venison ragu, yeeep, that's a a contender all right

@eastshores copy&paste already done. Question please? do you brown the meatballs or do they go straight into the pool with everybody else?

A nice dark pumpernickel, MMM and it is SOOOO soup season, you've already warmed me to my toes.

(and Miss KK, isn't that the best story? can you just picture them all sitting around the table? great story)

Now, what else do you have for us all to drool over, HMMM?

and I forgot to say @teamfat , somehow I missed the cherries, great idea!

You guys have my head spinning with more ways to play with my food, love it!

I was just reading on Cooking Light different ways to cook your greens and

get a better pot likker, I do love veggies ( alittle bacon never hurt either /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif )


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh, and @MaryB what else did you create with your leftover Roast Beef,

did I miss the open faced Hot Roast Beef sandwich photo?

Boy howdy, I haven't started dinner yet and I just made my own mouth water...


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> do you brown the meatballs or do they go straight into the pool with everybody else?


I browned them first, was hoping to add some depth of flavor once they got to simmer in with the rest.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> and I forgot to say @teamfat , somehow I missed the cherries, great idea!


Dried peaches and apricots also play well with slow cooked beef stews.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

eastshores said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> > do you brown the meatballs or do they go straight into the pool with everybody else?
> ...


duly noted... this dish makes me think of a Russian version of Italian Wedding Soup of sorts...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> > and I forgot to say @teamfat , somehow I missed the cherries, great idea!
> ...


HMMM, in the recesses of my mind, I seem to recall a recipe of a stew of sorts with dried apricots, I really do like dried fruits, but cherries I really like the most


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe someone looking for a bit of inspiration regarding a dish for this challenge might consider this:

http://www.womansday.com/recipefinder/spiced-beef-apricot-stew-recipe-wdy1213


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I got a new wood burner the other day, had to assemble it then ran a fire in it for about 12 hrs to burn off all the crap and season the grates. Turns out the grates in my 7-8 yr old old wood burner are way better than the cast iron ones in this grill and were about the only thing left standing in it, they fit in the new grill so I salvaged them.

This is a chipotle & coffee rubbed pork loin smoked over alder wood for about 3 hrs @ 275. End result: it's [email protected]#ing good!

Kosher salt, black pepper, granulated onion & garlic, brown sugar, Italian roast coffee, thyme, smoked paprika, chipotle powder





  








81EaYIq-YgL._SL1500_.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 22, 2015








There will be sandwiches involved for lunch tomorrow!





  








p1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 22, 2015












  








pork.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 22, 2015












  








pork4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 22, 2015


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

I said I'd be making a cholent, and here it is.





  








IMG_20150120_171708.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 22, 2015








Start by washing the beans, and soaking them over night. (about half a cup)





  








IMG_20150121_161958.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 22, 2015








I then add any fatty meat I can find (though this piece wasn't too fatty), and the washed barley (about 1 cup)





  








IMG_20150121_163103.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 22, 2015








1 Chopped red onion, 1 chopped white onion, 2 cubed potatos (about 1 inch cubes)





  








IMG_20150121_163830.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 22, 2015








Season:

- 3 Tablespoon BBQ Sauce (I used the Jack Daniels' grey one)

- 2 Teaspoon Sweet Paprika

- 1 Teaspoon ground Cumin

- 0.5 teaspoon curcuma

- 1.5 Teaspoon Sugar

- 2 teaspoon chicken stock mix

- 1 teaspoon beef stock mix

- 1.5 Tablespoon Chilli flakes (we like it spicy, but you can put less)

- Salt + Pepper to taste





  








IMG_20150121_164403.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 22, 2015








I add in the Kishka cut in halves.





  








IMG_20150121_164515.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 22, 2015








Fill with water until all ingredients are covered.





  








IMG_20150121_164522.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 22, 2015








Start it on high.





  








IMG_20150121_224053.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 22, 2015








It will look like this after about 4-5 hours.





  








IMG_20150121_164526.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 22, 2015








I then put it on low and let it cook for another 24 hours.





  








IMG_20141204_150536.jpg




__
dantech


__
Jan 4, 2015








The finished product.

Also, if when I wake up (about 7 hours before it's time to eat) I see that it drank up too much water, then I add more water to fill until the level of the ingredients.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Dantech: Nothing less than spectacular.

Some great entries here.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> oh, and @MaryB what else did you create with your leftover Roast Beef,
> 
> did I miss the open faced Hot Roast Beef sandwich photo?
> 
> Boy howdy, I haven't started dinner yet and I just made my own mouth water...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> Maybe someone looking for a bit of inspiration regarding a dish for this challenge might consider this:
> 
> http://www.womansday.com/recipefinder/spiced-beef-apricot-stew-recipe-wdy1213


we may need to try this recipe, I was thinking of serving this dish with Israeli Couscous


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> I got a new wood burner the other day


I only wish I had one like that!

That is some kinda a wonderful looking protein that I hope you made a hunk-a-dough on this afternoon ChefBuba


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

dantech said:


> I said I'd be making a cholent, and here it is.


WOW dantech, that is love in a Crock Pot[emoji]174[/emoji] my friend!

I did have to "Google" some of the ingredients.

I hope that @Mezzaluna saw this too.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... a French Dip too? OY! I like mine with very crisp French fries and then dip them too in the au jus and maybe some coleslaw as the _token_ greenery on my plate ...

Oh, was there any mashed potatoes involved with the Open Faced Sandwich? :sigh:


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW dantech, that is love in a Crock Pot[emoji]174[/emoji] my friend!
> I did have to "Google" some of the ingredients.
> I hope that @Mezzaluna
> saw this too.


Thanks, there is indeed alot of love in there!

Unfortunately, seeing the dishes that were posted, I don't think I'm even contending!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ya neva know braddah, ya neva know!

(english translation, you never know brother, you never know)


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

@kaneohegirlinaz

BTW, which ingredient did you have to Google? Kishka?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

chefbuba said:


> I got a new wood burner the other day, had to assemble it then ran a fire in it for about 12 hrs to burn off all the crap and season the grates. Turns out the grates in my 7-8 yr old old wood burner are way better than the cast iron ones in this grill and were about the only thing left standing in it, they fit in the new grill so I salvaged them.
> 
> This is a chipotle & coffee rubbed pork loin smoked over alder wood for about 3 hrs @ 275. End result: it's [email protected]#ing good!
> 
> ...







  








bbq.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 23, 2015








Horseradish mayo, Stubbs BBQ Sauce, red onion, toasted roll, nice and simple


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice chefbuba.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... a French Dip too? OY! I like mine with very crisp French fries and then dip them too in the au jus and maybe some coleslaw as the _token_ greenery on my plate ...
> 
> Oh, was there any mashed potatoes involved with the Open Faced Sandwich? :sigh:


I fried off the last of the roasted potato and piled it on the bread of the open faced sandwich...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@dantech actually I did look up Kishka as well as curcuma /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

@chefbuba OH MY BBQ SAUCE ALL OVER! That is a seductive sandwich. How did it do on the truck?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW!

The Crock Pot[emoji]174[/emoji] turned 75 years old today!

How perfect is this?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

MaryB said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> > ... a French Dip too? OY! I like mine with very crisp French fries and then dip them too in the au jus and maybe some coleslaw as the _token_ greenery on my plate ...
> ...


MMM, potatoes anyway you want to put them on my plate, oh and add the gravy and I'm in HEAVEN!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Gravy is a food group!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yikes. Only a week left, I still have a dish or two in mind. Better get busy!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@MaryB now wouldn't THAT be a fantastic Challenge, GRAVY! (my favorite food group /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!

You're right @teamfat , I hadn't thought about it...

Okay everyone, put your thinking caps and aprons on,

the count down begins,

NOW!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@KarenAndAndrew maybe you'd like to join in with a vegan entry to this month's Challenge? (aloha, welcome btw)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> now wouldn't THAT be a fantastic Challenge, GRAVY! (my favorite food group /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif)


Gravy? Or sauce? ( Sorry, I couldn't resist. )

Homemade biscuits and gravy with home made sausage and home made bacon would probably be my first entry!

mjb.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I was thinking a good challenge would be meals for 4 under $10! Common people food ideas made with low cost ingredients.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

At one point I was thinking of coming up with some 10-4 dinners myself. I'd certainly participate in such a challenge.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

10-4 dinners? <edit, I just got it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif>

Well,

who else has a Slow Cooked Dish?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

One I had in mind was rotkohl ( braised red cabbage ) with fennel bulb instead of onion, served with braised spare ribs. We'll see if I get to it.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

MaryB said:


> I was thinking a good challenge would be meals for 4 under $10! Common people food ideas made with low cost ingredients.


Problem is that many of us here don't cook for that many people on a regular basis, I know I don't.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I would view it as getting 4 or more servings for $10 worth of ingredients. Like buying a whole chicken and having roast chicken one day, chicken enchiladas the next, chicken soup the next.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@kaneohegirlinaz : You have done a great job at this thread !

I don't have too much to post as I have been away and now fighting the flu for the second time.





  








012.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







Lamb shoulder on a bed of onions, garlic and rosemary/repeat on top, drizzle olive oil. Cooked for 3 1/2 hrs 275





  








023.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







Simply pulled bone out.





  








030.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







Slow baked ham with candied ginger and marmalade





  








033.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015












  








160.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







Last night , pasta which simmered for 2 hours





  








169.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015












  








171.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







And I thought of you eating this ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Before we finish this round - one more classic of slow cooking. Boston baked beans. Beans, home-cured salt pork, onions, molasses, bit of sugar, salt, pepper, mustard powder.





  








Boston Baked Beans Zutaten (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 26, 2015












  








Boston Baked Beans (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 26, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@petalsandcoco I was going to do that exact same lamb shoulder one of these days, hubby has been asking for it.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@petalsandcoco mahalo, thank you for your kind words; I hope you feel better soon

Lamb, Ham and a nice Italian-type meal, Beautiful.

I'm going to to have to try candied

Ginger on on Ham the next go around.

That Lamb with the roasted garlic cloves squished

over it at serve must have been bliss!

And you know how much DH and I eat pasta,

I'm so happy you had me in your thoughts as you ate that wonderful looking dinner.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@GeneMachine I simply love beans!

Did you make that Salt Pork your self?

I can just smell it now... what did you serve along with

that ono~lious bowl of Boston Baked Beans?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Koukouvagia now's your chance to slow cook up a storm,

what with this storm coming your way!

Then you can also use your new fancy camera too...


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Work has kicked my butt this month. I might sneak in a couple more. This was so very up my ally this month but it goes to show sometimes we just have to put food in our mouths, go to bed and get up and do it again. I'll give it my best shot coming into the finish line.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

petalsandcoco said:


> Last night , pasta which simmered for 2 hours


In general it takes less than 2 hours for my noodles to cook /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

This has been a good challenge.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

This was the first challenge I have participated in, and i have to say... I'm hooked!  Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Did you make that Salt Pork your self?
> 
> I can just smell it now... what did you serve along with
> 
> that ono~lious bowl of Boston Baked Beans?


Yeah, I make all my salt pork, bacon, pancetta, guanciale and some other stuff myself  Served the beans just with a slice of penguinette's bread - all you need right there 

I have another low and slow project in the works, but that one might be too late for the challenge - a Northern Bavarian style Sauerbraten. Went into the marinade today, won't be ready before sunday. Depends.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

GUYS!

The month isn't over yet... we've still got all day today, and then 4 more days... still no dessert @flipflopgirl eh-hemmm! AND

another veg would be great!

@teamfat /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif I missed that , 2hour pasta HA!

@eastshores whatcha got, whatcha got?

@Nate braddah, you know that you can submit more than one dish, right /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

@GeneMachine I kinda figured on P-D's bread being on the table as well /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif, what type? I was thinking a nice dark bread with a dark beer? OH MY!

I look forward to the Sauerbraten, I haven't had that in years, dear SIL makes a mean one

I wanted to put on a big pot of Pasta Sauce and then make up a huge pan of Lasagna for Super Bowl Sunday,

but our hostess has informed me that I am NOT to make anything, WHAT?!

Oh well, I'm still making the Lasagna and maybe some more that great Italian bread...

Made my Italian Pot Roast again last night, oh my gravy that was _so_ ono~licious!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @GeneMachine I kinda figured on P-D's bread being on the table as well /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif, what type? I was thinking a nice dark bread with a dark beer? OH MY!
> 
> I look forward to the Sauerbraten, I haven't had that in years, dear SIL makes a mean one


Rye sourdough, yup!

Perhaps I get the Sauerbraten into the challenge on Saturday, depends how the marinading goes. The Northern Bavarian or Frankonian style is marinaded without wine, in contrast to the Rheinland style. Red wine vinegar, water, pepper, salt, sugar, bay leaf, piment, cloves, juniper berries, mustard seed, carrots, onions, some parsley root. Smells divine already


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is the wild boar and venison ragu I spoke of last week. I made it Friday and let it rest over night and made polenta to accompany this. The party was so busy I didn't get serving shots so we had it for dinner tonight and that's the last pic.

5lbs. wild boar shoulder + 3lbs of venison shoulder + tomatoes crushed in the background.





  








IMG_20150123_132525_zps3bef77dc.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 28, 2015








My sofrito of leek, carrot, shallot, celery and garlic.





  








IMG_20150123_132533_zpsee566e7e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 28, 2015








Rehydrated wild mushrooms heavy on the porcini. I strained the liquid and added it to both the ragu and the polenta.





  








IMG_20150123_132546_zpsbfb7b7b9.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 28, 2015








A pot of mushroom stock reducing





  








IMG_20150123_132557_zpsa1948a8a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 28, 2015








Assembled in the pot along with rehydrated ancho chillies and red wine. It simmered for 6 hrs. on Friday then a slow 2 hr. reheat on Saturday. There was little to no liquid in the pot on Saturday. I brought it back slowly with mushroom stock till it was moist, but not watery.





  








IMG_20150123_172606_zpsbcceb013.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 28, 2015








The only seasoning was salt and pepper on the meat before searing it in bacon drippings. I figured between the wine, tomatoes and mushroom stock it had enough umami. It really is an exceptional tasting dish and even a few non-believers tried it and were impressed (though I doubt they will cross over to the dark side). The polenta I made with equal parts mushroom stock, vegetable stock and water. I served some grated parm on the side.

Tonight's leftover - es muy yummo





  








IMG_20150127_190323_zps78c74d4c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 28, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@Mike9, DUDE!

I became very religious there for a second ... Holy Crap!

You could have served that Ragu on _my old shoe_ and I'd def-def-definitely eat that man

YEAH, that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

teamfat said:


> In general it takes less than 2 hours for my noodles to cook :lol:
> 
> This has been a good challenge.


 Lol The sauce ......

@Mike
I would have loved to have tried that with a glass of Beaujolais


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I wasn't going to post this but I realized that this is indeed a very slow cooking process. So here's my famous Eye Round Roast Beef dinner.

It begins 24hrs earlier, with a dry brine. I rub the meat with 3-4 Tbsps of salt and let it sit in the fridge over night. The next day I wash the salt off and pat it completely dry.

When it comes to room temp I sear it on all sides.





  








IMGP0352.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 28, 2015








It sits on a bed of veggies seasoned with salt/pepper and dried herbs.





  








IMGP0353.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 28, 2015








Paint with a mixture of dijon, horseradish, dried herbs and pepper (no salt!)





  








IMGP0356.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 28, 2015








It sat in a 225F oven for nearly 90min until it reached 115F internal. Then I turned the oven off and let it sit in there for another 30min without opening the oven door.





  








IMGP0361.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 28, 2015








I let it rest for 20 minutes covered and then sliced and served with the carrots, jus that I prepared from the drippings and rapini.





  








IMGP0368.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 28, 2015








This cooking is so slow and so gentle that I swear to you, those carrots were still crunchy after being in the oven for 2hrs. The meat is very tender.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

@Koukouvagia Now I have to fit my Sauerbraten in on Saturday. Hope the marinade will have penetrated enough by then. The fridge is smelling great already


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@Koukouvagia: Your roast is cooked to perfectly.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Chickpeas with mince, garlic, onion, eggplant, and tomato.

Could almost be Middle Eastern, except that the mince is pork mince /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif (and obviously I added some chili's as well)

Served with sour cream and basil





  








5 dished up with sour cream.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 29, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> @Koukouvagia: Your roast is cooked to perfectly.


Thanks, it's a little overcooked but it tasted great and I made a sandwich today with the leftovers.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I decided about a week ago after some reading to pick up a new charcoal grill. This style of grill is called a kamado grill, which I understand is basically a Japanese word for an earthen wood fired stove or oven. A popular example is the "Big Green Egg". Last night I did the burn in, so I decided with the monthly challenge coming to a close that I should give this thing a run through on it's smoking abilities - so the victim for the first trial run was a chicken. It warmed up nicely today in Florida, but you can see the winter sun casts long shadows this time of year.

Things got lit well and the grill crawled up to right at 225 and held - perfect smoking/low and slow temp. I added some soaked mesquite chunks and threw the bird on.





  








akorn1.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 29, 2015








For seasoning I loaded up my spray bottle with soy sauce, balsamic vinegar, lemon juice, and honey. With chicken I like going with the spray bottle and acids.. it tightens the skin up and adds nice color. Here's an unrelated picture of my winter garden.. it's what I look at and run around in while avoiding the temptation to peek at the bird. I've got cauliflower and broccoli heads for the first time, I'm excited about that!





  








akorngarden.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 29, 2015








Around the 3 hour mark here. I probably should have probed the chicken now, I have read that the thermometer on this grill is not the most accurate in the world. Ultimately I ended up cooking the chicken past where I would prefer, but this was really more about testing the grill so at one point I loaded up some more coal and got the grill to move from 225 to 300.





  








akorn2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 29, 2015








After about 30 minutes running at 300 I checked again and this time probed it. Definitely needed to pull it - it had been four hours by this point. Got a little overzealous with the color on it.. peking yard bird anyone?





  








akornduck.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 30, 2015








While it rested I sauteed some spinach tossed with a little parmesan and glazed some baby carrots with rosemary and thyme. The sun was low on the horizon and with the nice weather I decided to settle down outside with a cocktail and my first smoked chicken on the new grill.





  








akorn3.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 29, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@eastshores I don't know what to be more jealous of, the chicken, the grill, or the beautiful weather. It's all perfect.

"Here's an unrelated picture of my winter garden" -favorite sentence


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Take a bow Shores, because that's the best looking bbq I've seen in a longgggg time


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> I wasn't going to post this but I realized that this is indeed a very slow cooking process. So here's my famous Eye Round Roast Beef dinner.
> 
> ...


Now _WHY_ no Earth would you not want to post this absolutely *STUNNING* roast dinner Miss KK?

So slow, so gentle, a plate of caring love for your family, and my dear husband would n't say that was over done at all!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

butzy said:


> Chickpeas with mince, garlic, onion, eggplant, and tomato.
> 
> ...


Very nice! very nice indeed, and I yes, I would agree, seems Middle Eastern in origin, maybe yogurt that sour cream ... but delicious none the less.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@eastshores OH MY BEAUTIFUL BIRDIE!

Almost everyone in my neighborhood growing up had a Kamado and didn't think twice about it, it was just what you used to grill, BBQ and smoke.

Try using kiawe wood if you can get it and then smoke a turkey, WOW! (I brought back some chips from Hawaii and closely guard them)

But I digress ...

My braddah, that is the bomb diggity and beyond ...

The soy and the honey I think did it, yeah?

Beautiful color and most obviously crisp skin,

and then the plated meal ...

that goes far and away above a regular Thursday night chicken dinner

FOR SURE!!

You, my friend have just changed the game

Okay everyone else, bring it, TWO DAYS LEFT!


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow amazing what's been made on this thread.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, nearing the end, time to go through all the pics and try to guess the winner. Dozens of culinary delights that I'll have to look at again and again.

I really hate this part.  Honest. Trust me. Would I lie to you?

mjb.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@eastshores in my opinion that has to be the winning dish, great work very nice.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> @eastshores I don't know what to be more jealous of, the chicken, the grill, or the beautiful weather. It's all perfect.
> 
> "Here's an unrelated picture of my winter garden" -favorite sentence


That's what they call winter there.... I have to go over the driveway with a snowblower and my greenhouse is ripped to shreds from the last winter storm. And until stuff dries up, I can't really repair it. Winter, my arse


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

GeneMachine said:


> That's what they call winter there.... I have to go over the driveway with a snowblower and my greenhouse is ripped to shreds from the last winter storm. And until stuff dries up, I can't really repair it. Winter, my arse


Hey at least you can hang and dry cure meats! In Florida it would just rot and be eaten by swarms of mosquitoes! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Got a point there @eastshores - then again, I have no easy access to gators for BBQing


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

GeneMachine said:


> Got a point there @eastshores - then again, I have no easy access to gators for BBQing


You know - the best gator I ever had was at Gatorland in Orlando. They make smoked bbq gator ribs that are just delicious. That was at the old Gatorland I haven't been to the new one yet, but am looking forward to taking the grandson when he's a little older.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

Thought I would add one last slow cooked item before the end of January. One less month of winter down!

I did a slow cook Red Beans and Rice. Basically add all the ingredients and wait (not the rice)... I didn't even soak the beans!

Cooked (covered) andouille sausage, green pepper, onion, celery, garlic, Cajun seasoning and red beans at 235F for 8 hours and held for another 8 hours at 155F. Season with S&P after its all cooked to together and if your like me add extra cayenne at this point.





  








Red Beans & Rice 2.JPG




__
nate


__
Jan 30, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Dessert from a crockpot is not only delish but simple, or so I was promised by not only countless blogs but also one grey haired lady pushing her cookbook in the middle of the nite.

Always have been gullible and told myself if those people can take a can of this and a jar of that and toss a box of whatever on top then I should be able to do it .
No sweat.....right?

Was able to salvage the last 2 jars of home canned cherry pie filling from one attempt and about half of a chocolate fudge cake (who knew you could make a cake in a crockpot?) from another recipe was able to add a couple of pantry staples and throw together a pretty decent trifle of sorts.





  








image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Jan 31, 2015








mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

After the disastrous first attempt I decided to think out of the box.
Was up late last nite and the last thing I did before retiring was to throw together a slow cook breakfast.
Who doesn't love oatmeal...right?
After my previous experiments decided to skip right past the quick cook kind (which are barely usable for cookies IMO) and went straight to the steel cut.
Added water, salt, raisins, brown sugar, cinnamon and cranberries to the crock set on low and went to bed.

Got up this morning to the smell of cinnamon oatmeal cookies.
Dished up a serving and added cream and butter and toasted pecans.
Think I am starting to get the hang of this thinking out of the slow cooker crock lol.





  








image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Jan 31, 2015








mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Moving right along.....
Wanted to add another dessert so started digging thru my well stocked pantry and came across a can of condensed milk that was just this side of expiration and had another brilliant idea.
Sorry if I am bragging but there were so many "not" hits that I thought I was due for some luck coming my way lol.
The easiest way in the world to make caramel is to take a few cans of condensed ( not evaporated) milk and submerge in boiling water for a few hours.
Usually takes between 8 and 10 hours at a bare simmer.
After the can is cool enuf to handle open it up and serve on top of the leftover hand cranked vanilla bean ice cream ( which is also slow food in my book).

Have a peek....





  








image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Jan 31, 2015








mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Having so much fun so will add one last slow cooker item.
How about a slather of apple butter on a hot and buttery biscuit?
Gave most of the jars away but found this one hidden behind a box of yogurt in the "drinks" fridge.

The apple butter from last fall.
The biscuit and butter a bit fresher.





  








image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Jan 31, 2015








mimi


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

flipflopgirl said:


> serve on top of the leftover hand cranked vanilla bean ice cream ( which is also slow food in my book).
> 
> mimi


I'll agree with that!

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Made some chili couple days ago, forgot to take pics. Short ribs cubed up, pintos & black beans, white hominy, onions, stewed tomatoes, tomato puree, california, ancho and a bit of chipotle powders.

simmered for about three hrs, tightened up with a dusting of masa.





  








chili.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 31, 2015












  








chili1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 31, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Nate said:


> Thought I would add one last slow cooked item before the end of January. One less month of winter down!
> 
> I did a slow cook Red Beans and Rice.


MMM, man!

Nate, I gotta ask ya, are these dishes that you're making at work to serve to customers or just us folk at ChefTalk?

Which ever, I'll take that!

<edit-I won't say that I live in Arizona and it was 75º the other day>


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> > serve on top of the leftover hand cranked vanilla bean ice cream ( which is also slow food in my book).
> ...


I'll second that!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@flipflopgirl SISTAH!!! you came through!

Basically, a Black Forrest Cake in a jar all from homemade goods, to die for.

A Crock Pot[emoji]174[/emoji] Oatmeal, something we could all probably use more of, fiber and delicious too (and I NEED that recipe too btw)

Sneaky Caramel Sauce atop homemade Vanilla Ice Cream, a childhood fav of mine and dear to my heart,

just add a shortbread cookie and you have me in the palm of your hand ...

and lastly a jam, Apple Butter, one of my all time favorite jams in the whole wide world on a hot, buttery biscuit, oh my gawd save me!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

and my man, braddah @chefbuba

holy shmoly!

That chili looks outstanding, I like the hominy and two different beans too.

Never thought to use short rib meat though, probably more flavorful though, right?

Did you use any beer in the braising liquid?

AND THEN WAIT!

served with Chips and cheese, OY MY GAWD!

Did you sell this as a special on the truck? Gonna Tweet 'ya when I'm in the area for sure


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

AY! You folks are making this _VERY_ difficult for me!

But *LISTEN!*

We have one more full day of cooking left to go

I'll call it late on Saturday, I know that are a few ChefTalk

members that are trying to get under the wire with their dishes

So ...

HURRY UP, WE'RE RUNNING OUT OF TIME


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

@kaneohegirlinaz.... dinner at home, no beer.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

You WILL wait for my Sauerbraten


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think that my attempts at making sourdough bread fall under the slow cooking category. After all, I had to start with making a starter!

Anyway, my first attempt tasted OK, had some holes in the bread, but was very dense (I am still surprised at those holes being there while the bread was so dense)





  








1 first attemp-very dense.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 31, 2015








Pretty happy with my second attempt (longer knead and an extra stretch and fold)





  








2 second batch.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 31, 2015












  








5 second attempt - 2 slices.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 31, 2015


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Discussed this with penguinette, my local bread goddess - she declared it fine  Additional folding steps are essential for a fluffy result.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I didnt make this but had the oppertunity to eat it right at the source this week. 
Geysir Bread is basically a rye bread recipe placed in a simple aluminum pot and then buried about two feet under ground for 24 hours. At about 100° C or 212° F, the bread bakes slowly, creating a rich, molasses-like crust from the sugars. It was absoulty delisious. 

While I dont have any geysers here at home ive do have a couple of rational cooking systems that i could do on moist heat for 24 hours so Im going to give it a try at the end of feburary. 

@Gene Any imput from the bread goddess would be great.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Lagom said:


> I didnt make this but had the oppertunity to eat it right at the source this week.
> Geysir Bread is basically a rye bread recipe placed in a simple aluminum pot and then buried about two feet under ground for 24 hours. At about 100° C or 212° F, the bread bakes slowly, creating a rich, molasses-like crust from the sugars. It was absoulty delisious.
> 
> While I dont have any geysers here at home ive do have a couple of rational cooking systems that i could do on moist heat for 24 hours so Im going to give it a try at the end of feburary.
> ...


Call her under penguinette-DE on this forum, she's always up for some discussion regarding bread.

Did I mention that I started learning Swedish, by the way? Trevligt att träffas!


----------



## dubaidan (Jan 10, 2015)

Last minute entry - 2nd ever post

3kg ribeye roast.

Smoked at 110 C with apple wood





  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jan 31, 2015








Garlic salt and pepper rub





  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jan 31, 2015












  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jan 31, 2015








54 Deg C internal, rest for 30 mins.





  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jan 31, 2015


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Close on the heels of mimi, another late for the sky entry( i promise its people food this time nicko!) 
This is total soul food for me and my go to comfort food. 'Green Chili Pork Stew' with roasted corn, black beans,poblanos 
& sweet potatoes. Condiments i serve it with are crema mexicana with chopped cilantro...diced tomatoes with slivered red onion...smashed avacado with salt and lime...white and yellow corn blended tortillas





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jan 31, 2015








Bravo everyone for some truly great looking food.... i could almost smell and taste them

joey


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

@Gene. Desamma! Va bra du svenska. Ill get some baking input from her. Tack så myka.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, this dish was riddled with minor difficulties. Like getting one picture of the ingredients taken before the camera batteries went dead.

*The Players*





  








barb1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 31, 2015








Guajillo chilies waiting to get roasted, then steeped in hot water for 1/2 an hour. In addition to the dry chilies there was a 3 pound slab of beef chuck, a large white onion, about 6 cloves of garlic, lime juice, dried thyme and oregano, pasilla chile powder. I was tempted to use some of my home grown cayenne, but I wanted Karen to be able to eat this without discomfort.

And a pic of the ingredients for the arepas taken the next day.





  








barb2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 31, 2015








*The Procedure*

As mentioned the dry chiles were toasted in a dry skillet for about 5 - 6 minutes to get them a little puffy. Then cooled enough to handle so I could remove the stems and break them into smaller pieces. Then steeped in hot water for half an hour. The onion was coarsely chopped, the garlic crushed. The veggies, the spices, the rehydrated chiles when into a container along with about a quarter cup apple cider vinegar, a few tablespoons of lime juice and about half a cup of the steeping water. The mix was blended into a wet paste, which was rubbed all over the chuck roast. The meat then went into a plastic bag and into the fridge overnight.

Next day the meat and marinade went into a skillet, tightly covered with foil then into a 300 F oven for about 4 hours. After getting pulled from the oven the skillet sat, still covered, for about an hour while I went to work on the arapes. I watched a few Youtube videos, so I was hoping my skills would be improved. First couple, not so much.





  








barb3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 31, 2015








Definitely undercooked, raw in the middle. A bit more oil in the pan, along with some added patience.





  








barb4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 31, 2015








Now we are getting closer! Finally got some that were decent, though still far from perfect. But then, I have no idea what_ perfect_ arapes look or taste like. But it is easy to tell which was the one from the first batch and which was from the second.





  








barb5.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 31, 2015








*The Product*

So I remove the foil and am a bit disappointed.





  








barb6.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 31, 2015








The marinade on the bottom is scorched. But not to worry, the meat that isn't stuck to the skillet is REALLY tasty. With a bit of avocado and sour cream, makes a great sandwich. Too bad it is such a lousy picture.





  








barb8.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 31, 2015








And I'm looking forward to some barbacoa beef enchiladas for dinner tonight!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

No good pictures, but the dish was great: Sauerbraten, Frankonian style, braised red cabbage, hand-scraped Spätzle:





  








Sauerbraten 2 (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 31, 2015


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin' GOOD! I have probably mentioned that when I first moved to Utah, my friend and I were renting a house from an immigrant German family. Every few weeks we'd get invited up to their house  for Sunday dinner, most often sauerbraten or a nice roulade.  Good stuff.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@butzy nice lookin' bread


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@DubaiDan that's your second post here at ChefTalk? Not Bad dude, not bad at all


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@durangojo green chile pork stew with all the goodies, I take a double order please?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat very nice, I myself have never tried arapes so I could say a word if there would be any disappointment for me, but then anything with sour cream and avocado, I'm happy


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@GeneMachine you had me wrapped around your finger at spatzle. Do you have one of those cool scraper-thingys?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So, here we are at the end of the month again and I have a huge decision to make.

My husband has been asking me for days now, "So who's it going to be?"

There have been so many firsts during this months Challenge, and many new members

that joined in for their very first post here at ChefTalk.

I will need to mull this over a bit and let you all know who will be hosting

February's Challenge later this evening.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've picked my top 3 already, we'll see if one of them is the next host.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Do you have one of those cool scraper-thingys?


No, just spreading it on a board and scraping with a knife. Does the trick.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat HMMM, we'll see `bout that /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

@GeneMachine that's what my greadtgrandmother would do (I'm part Danish)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

This has been a whirlwind month; so many dishes were submitted that made mine

and I'm sure everyone's mouths water. We had several new members to ChafTalk join in the fun,

@homecookproject

@dantech

@Nate

@NikisCucina

@DubaiDan

@TrainMeUp

@penguinette-de

_All _with worthy entries, for sure!

@Mike9, man what can I say? Your Stew made with fresh Laurel from your own back yard and that Wild Boar, Venison and Mushroom Ragu was over the top.

@MaryB, I loved the idea of a Chuck Roast that had garlic and scallions stuffed into it, roasted and then served, how many different ways? *SIX*, _yes count them_, 6 different dishes (the Hash with gravy all over, you sent me to the Moon) that I would have easily pulled a chair up to, face first.

@eastshores, you made my Homesick-Island-girl's-heart skip a beat with your Beef Stew and Rice; _then_ you gave us all such a great back story to your Russian Cabbage Soup with Meatballs (served with pickles and vodka, of course). Food is about memories and sharing. OH BUT WAIT! Then you give us all this chicken to aspire to.

*SO*, after thoughtful consideration, our next host will be eastshores.

Congratulations to everyone for a superb month of cooking, eating and sharing of food, a passion that we all hold dear.

It has been my ultimate pleasure to be your hostess; all that have participated have, I want to personal thank you, it's been a blast.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Woo hoo! @eastshores was one of my top 3 picks. That smoked chicken sealed the deal for me. Congratulations, and a BIG thanks to K Girl for hosting a great challenge.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah that chicken looked killer - congrats eastshores /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Eastshores!
Looking forward to the next challenge!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats to eastshores! Congrats to everyone else, too - seen some beautiful stufff this month!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Wel done eastshores and a warm welcome to new participants.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

A job well done Lady K!
Anyone who can get mimi to actually plan a dish and follow it thru (even if it ends in disaster) should be the head of HR at a Fortune 500 company.
Or a elementary school principle lol.

A month of dishes well played eastshores....
Looking forward to whatever dastardly plan you have in mind for the month of love.

mimi


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, I am honored to be chosen in a month that had so very many great dishes submitted and what a topic for so many that are experiencing colder weather! @kaneohegirlinaz set a new bar for what it means to host this challenge! It was really great to see the level of participation that was had, a warm welcome to the new participants as well!

I was a little surprised by this.. so I am pondering what would be a fun challenge for February, @teamfat listed some great ideas, so I am going through those as well. With the long history the monthly challenge has had and so many great topics it's going to be tough! I will get something decided by this evening.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Been doing a lot of ingredients/techniques lately - perhaps a regional based challenge again?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Sincere congratulations eastshores for not only a job well done but a passion well served. Kgirl...what a wonderful,warm and welcoming hostess you were.....so much aloha! Thank you. To everyone else who entered, brava!

joey

Of course for the 'month of love' as mimi coined it, there is always love food like chocolate and oysters...'love food' perhaps? [emoji]128152[/emoji]


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

durangojo said:


> Sincere congratulations eastshores for not only a job well done but a passion well served. Kgirl...what a wonderful,warm and welcoming hostess you were.....so much aloha! Thank you. To everyone else who entered, brava!
> 
> joey
> 
> Of course for the 'month of love' as mimi coined it, there is always love food like chocolate and oysters...'love food' perhaps? [emoji]128152[/emoji]


and strawberries and bubbly.

mimi


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Besides Valentine's Day, February also has Mardi Gras, which could inspire the challange theme.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Mardi Gras would be interesting... Some Cajun-style sausage projects coming up


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Now I want Muffuletta . . .


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Curious what eastshores will come up with.
I was thinking that fast food would be a nice follower of slow cooking (or left overs, or, or, or )


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Red beans and rice was one thing I had planned for the January challenge, but never got around to making the pickle meat first.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

butzy said:


> I was thinking that fast food would be a nice follower of slow cooking


Don't get me started. To make a burger, you first start the dough for the roll two days ahead. Fast food, indeed


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

To bad it wasn't warmer, I would have slow smoked a chuck roast...


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

MaryB said:


> To bad it wasn't warmer, I would have slow smoked a chuck roast...


Yeah... thought about getting the smoker going myself, but with the outside temperatures and the horizontal snow/sleet/rain, temp control is kinda impossible at the moment


----------



## trainmeup (May 23, 2013)

It was a good experience putting my food out there. SO much FUN! Congrats @eastshores. Wish there was tasto-vision. Maybe you could do some aphrodisiac food challenges or a dinner for two challenge! Cooking for two is a pain...very challenging! Lol


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

A well deserved win Shores ! 

Can't wait to see what you decide on.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

You guys haven't made this much easier! So many great ideas.. I'm trying to think of something original but I keep heading toward technique. I've got about 20 minutes left to decide this in my time zone. I hope I don't disappoint you all.


----------



## snowfleas (Jan 28, 2015)

Biscuits sound good. You could also do dumplings or Irish soda bread. Yummy. I am getting hungry just thinking about it. What a great way to stay warm in cold weather.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@ eastshores; Bravo!


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> MMM, man!
> 
> Nate, I gotta ask ya, are these dishes that you're making at work to serve to customers or just us folk at ChefTalk?
> 
> ...


A little bit of both. In my spare time I help out with my companies social media and online marketing, as well as develop cooking guides and how to's. I wanted to make something slow cooked for this site and also be able to use it for work stuff as well, I made the Red Beans and Rice for a blog and facebook and stuff. Below is the same dish I made but with a Mardi Gras theme and plating to it. You guys, and this site have been a great inspiration.





  








Red Beans & Rice Mardi Gras.JPG




__
nate


__
Feb 2, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I forgot to compliment K-girl for a great challenge and for been such a caring hostess.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Been away for awhile, many mahalos @ordo you've got alot of class dude!


----------

